# Standard Evidence Post



## weightlifter

VARs and Evidence Gathering

The usual disclaimer of reverse the sexes if necessary, we get mostly betrayed husbands here. Do your legal research etc.

Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the computer whenever you enter the room. She is suddenly staying out until 2 to 5 in the morning. She has new single friends. She has lost weight and is dressing hotter to boot. Her ex contacted her 3 weeks ago and she wants “to meet to catch up at some public place” “I love you but not in love with you.” or version thereof. Any of this sound familiar? If your wife comes home from an alone time does she immediately change liners, change panties possibly even immediately laundering them?, shower? This can be an after the fact clean up. 

If you are reading this your gut is going crazy. “Relax”, in that there is a high liklihood that you are not crazy at least. “Your gut” is your basic instinct from the caveman period. There is something up with your mate. It is part of your mind built into you and in your DNA. You probably cant sleep. You are losing weight like crazy and are not hungry. Well if you are reading this and that is 90% of you reading this if its your first time... You are embarking on what is probably going to be the worst time of your life.

Chin up, yes I know it is damn near impossible to believe now, but I and the people at TAM here have taken dozens of men through this process. Some reconcile, most dont in the long run so be aware. Most of us hang around this grim grim place for a sense of “pay it forward” and “getting at the truth” Even in divorce, the long run the majority find love again... yes really. Often selecting a far far better future companion. Read poster BFF for a thread of disaster, divorce, recovery, and a new wonderful woman in his life. Younger and hotter, yes, but also one with better boundaries, often a far far better personality match. Oh and they get to go through that first time with her after the first I love you's have been exchanged. Just know, that for the majority, even if the marriage crashes, in six months, a year, maybe two you will wonder how you got so far so fast and how great your new life is. You will also be MUCH MUCH stronger as a person.

So. Here are your instructions. Do this now. I dont mean next week. I mean make something up within the next day and GET IT DONE! Not looking will only prolong your agony.
Rule 1 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding.
Rule 2 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding.
Rule 3 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding.

NO MORE CONFRONTS!! Play dumb husband for a bit. Dont drive her further underground! Soft confronts with little evidence RARELY WORK AND ONLY MAKE GETTING AT THE TRUTH HARDER!!! THIS PROLONGS YOUR AGONY!

Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 or ICDPX333 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY a cheap VAR. SONY SONY SONY. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon here IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.

Setup instructions are on page 19. Also good stuff on page 31.
Use 44K bit rate for balancing file size vs quality DO NOT USE 8K!!!!! Simply put. The higher the quality the better the sound and 8K sucks. ALSO. The higher the quality the more you can manipulate the mp3 in Audacity.
Set VOR "on" see page 38
See page 40 for adding memory if necessary
Play with it yourself to get familiar. TEST IT OUT
Turn off the beep feature. Its on one of the menus. You can even play prevent defense by going to a dollar store, buying uber-cheapie earbuds, cut off the buds but put in the jack which will actually disable the speaker for additional protection.

Go to Walmart and buy heavy duty velcro.
This is one item: Velcro Heavy-Duty Hook and Loop Fastener VEK90117: Office : Walmart.com
also
Purchase VELCRO Hook and Loop Fasteners, Sticky-Back, for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
The velcro is usually in the fabric section or less often in the aisle with the fasteners like screws. The velcro pack is mostly blue with a yellow top. Clear pack shows the vecro color which is black or white.

Use the velcro to attach the var under her seat UP INSIDE. SECURE IT WELL!!!!!! So well even a big bump wont knock it off. attach one side HD velcro from Walmart to back. USE BIG PIECE
attach other side HD velcro again UP INSIDE car seat. ATTACH THE CRAP out of it. It needs to stay put going over big potholes or railroad tracks.

Put the second VAR in whatever room she uses to talk in when you are not around. If you are a typical man, use your size advantage to put it someplace she cant reach, even on a chair. Beware spring cleaning season if she does it.

I recommend exporting the sound files to your comp. The recorder is very cumbersome for playback.

Amazon has a pen VAR that can be placed in a purse or other small place to get remote conversations. Yes the pen works.

IMPORTANT warning. If you hear another man and perhaps a little kissing or activity... STOP Listening and have a trusted friend listen and tell you what went on. Knowing she is a cheat will kill you. Hearing her moan while another man is inside her will murder you to your very soul!!!!!! You are not strong enough to hear that. Dont try it. I know what I am talking about in this.

If you need clean up the recordings get Audacity. Its free from the internet. I have used it on var work for others here to remove things like engine noise. If needed, I have done var work for four men here. RDMU is the only one who has released some of the confidentiality. 

Lets be very clear about what the VAR is for and is not for. It will not be court admissible evidence. It is not for the confrontation. IT IS TO GET YOU AHEAD OF THE AFFAIR so you can gain other real evidence by knowing the who and when. NEVER MENTION YOUR VAR EVIDENCE. As far as the cheater is concerned, they were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!! 

The ezoom GPS has been found to be easy to buy at Radio shack and useful. There is even a locator webpage you can track with. Amazon sells a semen detection kit called checkmate.

Look for a burner phone. This is a second phone from a prepay service just used for cheating communications. That is often why wives let the husband "see their phone" They don't use their main phone for cheating purposes.

There is an app out there called teensafe. Its for both Iphone and Android. It monitors texts, GPS and facebook. Needs no jailbreak. Not perfect and delayed but no jailbreak required.

Look for an AP called KIK. It is THE app of choice for cheaters as of June 2015. apps on her phone like words with friends. It has a non traceable texting feature.
Here is a list 25 Apps to Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend | Complex

credit Kilobit
If the spouse knows you might think something is up then she will probably use a throw away phone which are very hard to track/crack. For cracking voicemails look at teh call log and if you see numbers like 2243 or random numbers they probably thought they were unlocking voicemail or another password but called it instead!! Setup a google voice account and record your spouses voicemail then use hers for your google voice account voicemail. Next use the call forwarding feature that gvoice will tell you to use to use their voicemail instead of the cell providers vmail. Enter that in her phone. Keep in mind she will not get any voicemails from her phone while you have it activated (YOU are responsible for checking local laws before doing this. Do this as a last resort she might find out!) do Google searches on all the numbers on her phone but dont waste too much time she might have 4 phones lol. 

Credit Kilobit
Setup traps! place small pieces of paper over doors and barely open all drawers so you can tell if she has been into them and shut them all the way. Do this with everything then go out for an hour. She more than likely has a burner phone and is hiding it in close proximity. My wife was hiding hers in an outfit pocket in the back of the closet.
Pay attention is she is being " protective" of certain rooms 

If he uses chrome or firefox, there is probably a list of saved passwords you can look at. Even if his email isn't saved there, people usually only use a couple of different passwords, so one from the list might work. 

For firefox it's Tools -> Options -> Security -> Saved Passwords

For Chrome it's the little box with three bars in the top right -> Settings - Show advanced settings -> Managed saved passwords

If paternity is in doubt, (gredit graywolf2) SNP Microarray: Unlike amniocentesis, a non-invasive prenatal paternity test does not require a needle inserted into the mother’s womb. The SNP microarray procedure uses new technology that involves preserving and analyzing the baby’s DNA found naturally in the mother’s bloodstream. The test is accurate, 99.9%, using a tiny quantity of DNA — as little as found in a single cell.

Credit john1068
Is her internet browsers set up to use Google as the default search engine? And does she use a gmail account ? If so, she can delete here browser history all she wants, that only deletes the history that is localbin the browser itself...
https://www.google.com/history.
On ANY computer, navigate to https://www.google.com/history. Log in using her gmail credentials and you'll have all history right there. Cant be deleted unless your wife logs in this same way...she'd only be deleting Chrome, IE, or Firefox history, not the Google history when deleting within the browser itself.

There does not appear to be a function within the Android OS that allows the recall of deleted info as is found on IOS. However, even on Android, When a text is deleted, the OS simply "loses" the address to where it is on the memory chip, but it's still there. 

Go to your computer and navigate to Dr. Fone for Android @ Dr.Fone for Android - Android Phone & Tablet Data Recovery SoftwareAndroid Phone Data Recovery.

You can download a trial version if you're operating system is XP/Vista/Win 7/Win 8 all on either 32 or 64 bit.

Download the program to your computer, open it, connect the Android phone to the computer via the micro USB cable and follow the instructions on the Dr. Fone program. You can recover deleted SMS, MMS, photos (yes, this includes SnapChats), vids, and documents.

Not everything is recoverable because the operating system continues to overwrite the data so if you don't recover this data on a regular basis, you may miss some pieces...

But there are also many Android apps that store deleted files and texts, even some that allow you to download and HID the app (ex. ).

They are also in her Spotlight Search...don't even need to connect to a computer. All deleted texts are still held onto. Type in the contact TELEPHONE number and every text, even the deleted ones, will show up in the search.

NOTE ON APPLE. ANY changes lead to notification emails these days so tread VERY lightly on Apple phones.

IOS 7 from any home screen put your finger in the middle of the screen and swipe downward. Enter the telephone number and start reading the hits.

IOS 6 from the first home screen, swipe left, enter the telephone number and start reading the hits.

Credit rodphoto 01162014
After researching the web for countless hours about software to find deleted messages on my wife's iphone I figured out this super easy method.

From the home screen swipe left to right until the spotlight page appears. Its a screen with the key board at bottom and a box at the top that says "search iphone" type your typical search words, anything sexual etc... All past messeges containing the search word will appear on a list, deleted or not. You'll only get the first line but that is usually enough. Just busted my wife again doing this a few days ago!

Rugs: swipe left on your first page of the main menu.

"spotlight search" under settings -> general -> spotlight search has to show "messages" as ticked.

Right here, right now: Taking screenshots on iOS devices -> hold down home button and press sleep button. The screenshot will be placed under your photo album.

Also there is an app to "stitch" messages like a panoramic photo, but only for iPad. go to app store and search "stitch". Damn it's 4 am. i need to go to bed.

Note that this applies only to Spotlight Search in IOS 6 and lower. For IOS 7 running on Iphone 4 and 5, put your finger in the middle of any of the home screens and swipe downward. 

Type in the search string you want (telephone number, contact name, keyword, etc) and it will search every instance in the iPhone where that appears. 

You may FIRST want to go into the Settings>General>Spotlight Search and then check or uncheck the areas that you want to search - make certain that "messages" and "mail" are CHECKED or else your search will not look into these areas. The same info is on the spot light on the ipad too ! If the settings isnt checked off, you can find all the same history!

Credit tacoma 03072014

This Google search history page weightlifter mentioned here doesn't just record the search term it records everything spoken into Google Now by voice command. There is a text read out for everything spoken into the phone through Google Now and since Androids later versions have integrated Google Now right into the OS just about everything spoken into an Android phone is saved at https://google.com/history

Commands to call me, entire voice texts, everything said into the phone is right here. I don't even know how it could be deleted if you wanted to. Considering almost everyone has an Android phone and voice command is becoming more popular this is a nice tool for a BS. It even has every Google Maps/Navigator GPS search saved.

Credit to the above and dozens who, before them contributed the hardest way possible.


----------



## weightlifter

:scratchhead:Gus where is my Apple rewrite?:scratchhead:

You wanted your name in lights on the above post...


----------



## lordmayhem

I really think a dedicated thread like this belongs in the private section, just like in Surviving Infidelity, because it would show up in a search engine query by cheaters on how to avoid detection by their BSs.


----------



## weightlifter

I would agree except;
1) our newbs cant see it.
2) Its here in cwi ?100? times already

Ill throw it out to the peanut gallery (all except me)... Whadya think?


----------



## U.E. McGill

It'll help a 1000 more than it hurts. A big portion of your info is from "how to cheat". It's public knowledge.


----------



## GusPolinski

weightlifter said:


> :scratchhead:Gus where is my Apple rewrite?:scratchhead:
> 
> You wanted your name in lights on the above post...


Ugh... It's coming.

And can this be "stickied"?


----------



## lordmayhem

Okay, fine. But I will break mine up into separate posts so they are much easier to read.

*Top Computer Monitoring Software And Keyloggers*


For initial investigative purposes to determine if your spouse is cheating
Tool for monitoring while in R to insure that your WS has maintained No Contact (NC) - at least through the computer

Best Computer Monitoring Software 2014 | Reviews, Ratings & More

Top software includes Webwatcher, SpyAgent, Spector Pro, eBlaster, etc. These software come in varying degrees of stealth, ease of installation, and ease of use. Most come with tech support, which you can contact if you are having problems. Bottom line is you get what you pay for.

A free keylogger is:

Refog - which has a trial version you can try.


----------



## Ripper

weightlifter said:


> Ill throw it out to the peanut gallery (all except me)... Whadya think?


Leave it where the majority can see it. 

If someone is computer literate they already know how to clear their online tracks. If they are paranoid enough to tear their car apart looking for a VAR or GPS tracker, then you will have to find some other form of surveillance anyway. 

Besides, if your gut brings you here and you find all computer evidence erased and the car seats pulled out and laying in the yard, you probably already got your answer.


----------



## lordmayhem

*Cellphone Monitoring Software*

Mobile-Spy

Mobistealth

Spybubble

*Advantages of Cellphone Monitoring Software*


You are able to track messages, even if they use apps
Can be used as a VAR - some allow you to listen to what the cellphone microphone picks up from its surroundings. 
Uploads the call logs, screenshots, audio files to an internet server so the BS can review them when they have time
only needs one time access to the phone to install the software.

*Disadvantages of Cellphone Monitoring Software*


May need a few minutes of uninterrupted time to install the software - may be difficult if the WS is guarding their phone
May use more data because the software uploads its logs to an internet server
If iPhone - may need to jailbreak in order to install software
If Android type phone - may need to root the phone in order to install the software


----------



## lordmayhem

*Semen Detection Kit*

*Checkmate*

CheckMate Infidelity Test Kit for Semen-Sperm Stain Detection.


----------



## lordmayhem

In the off chance that your WS has their password stored in a browser, try WebBrowserPassView. It works with Interne Explorer, Firefox, Google Chrome, Firefox, Opera, etc. It's not guaranteed to work, but it will work if your WS was careless enough to click "yes", when the browser prompted them if they wanted to save the password when they logged into a site.


*WebBrowserPassView v1.26* 

WebBrowserPassView - Recover lost passwords stored in your Web browser


----------



## lordmayhem

IF your WS has been using Skype to contact their Affair Partner (AP), then there is a chance to retrieve the Skype logs that are stored on the computer. 

*SkypeLogView v1.36 - Skype Log Viewer (.dbb and main.db files) *

Skype Logs Reader/Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)










And it's free


----------



## jasmine9

What if it is the work phone you really need access to?


----------



## MattMatt

Perhaps this should be an official sticky post?


----------



## GusPolinski

/bump


----------



## highwing

Oh wow this is great stuff! May just come in very handy!


----------



## Nucking Futs

I wish we could get this stickied.


----------



## tom67

Nucking Futs said:


> I wish we could get this stickied.


It should be on other forums it has been banned for advertising... whatever:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## weightlifter

SI appears to allow NO advice on catching... unless you pay them for access to that section. BTW anyone have access to that section? Is it any good?
LS appears to allow generic advice without brands and in small individual doses.

This is why TAM rocks. Step by step, play by play, exact instructions allowed.


----------



## firebelly1

Ok. Now we need one for the non-techy women. You lost me at use 44k bit rate.


----------



## GusPolinski

firebelly1 said:


> Ok. Now we need one for the non-techy women. You lost me at use 44k bit rate.


You'll have to read through the VAR manual for clarification but essentially going w/ a lower bit rate means crappy audio capture BUT the files will be smaller. The higher bit rates mean better quality audio but larger files... which, honestly, shouldn't be a big deal at all.


----------



## weightlifter

GusPolinski said:


> You'll have to read through the VAR manual for clarification but essentially going w/ a lower bit rate means crappy audio capture BUT the files will be smaller. The higher bit rates mean better quality audio but larger files... which, honestly, shouldn't be a big deal at all.


44k is a compromise on quality vs size of file. 8K recordings are AWFUL. Yes the files re small but the memory on the recorders is pretty big.

8k recording whine like crazy. Ive pulled a whisper at 40' in another room modding a 44kbit file.


----------



## kalimata

Here are some other great tips for evidence gathering:

1) Tracking vehicles: Most of the GPS trackers require an expensive monthly fee for monitoring service plus a power supply to be effective. The Trackstick Mini is one of the best GPS devices I've seen. You can buy it online for about $290. Its a one time fee and requires no monthly fee. The stick can be hidden in the car, is battery powered. You can then download the contents of the GPS tracking using a laptop easily afterwards. Small enough to hide in a large purse if needed.

2) Watching the home: signup for ADT pulse. Once hooked up you can then monitor entry/exit of your home remotely from a cell phone. If you hook up motion detectors and cameras then you can tell when people enter your home (and who).

Will post more tips as I think of them


----------



## kalimata

Keylogging: If you don't know your mark's password, then installing a keylogger on the main computer s/he uses is the best choice. Make sure this is not a work computer. Options include software based solutions (Webwatcher and SpectorPro) seem to be the most commonly used. I've used Webwatcher and it works pretty well. If your mark uses the same desktop based computer, it is easy to hide a USB based keylogger onto it. A USB based device doesn't require any software, and is 100% invisible to anti-virus. Newer USB based keyloggers are wi-fi based and you can get the information remotely. One website which is pretty good is keelog.com. USB based keyloggers simply record every single keystroke which can be sometimes difficult to follow (every single delete key is recorded). The software based logging programs are better in this regards.

Picture info: Most pictures taken on a phone or camera have underlying meta-data hidden within them. There are software programs you can use to read the meta-data, or even online tools. Take a look at http://regex.info/exif.cgi. This particular site will give you details on date, time, type of camera, whether the flash was on, and even GPS coordinates (if activated on the phone).

Cheapest-GPS tracking: Google tracks all of your location info, especially if you have a smart-phone. If your mark uses any of the google apps (mail, calendar, etc) on his/her smart-phone, then you can track all of their location history very easily. This is all done silently without them knowing. As long as they have their phone on, Google will track. To get details on their location and date/time history: 1) Login to Google using the mark's username/password 2) Click on Photo in upper right hand corner of Mark's name 3) Click on Account 4) Click account history 5) Click Account History. If location history is already activated, click on "Manage history". If not then click "enable tracking"

Storage of Evidence: Whatever evidence you gather should be stored in multiple places. Get a few USB based thumb drives and store the originals on them, and save them in a safe deposit box. Also for peace of mind, upload these to a cloud based storage solution. Best ones are Google Drive and Onedrive. Create a backup email account on either Gmail or Outlook. Enable two-factor authentication on these accounts and store all of the evidence in the cloud. Periodically log into these accounts to keep them from being disabled.

Backup phone: Go get yourself a cheap trac-fone or other prepaid service. These are about $25 and can add monthly minutes easily. Create a Google Voice account (these are free) and link it to the new burner phone. You can then send and receive text messages from two new phone numbers. Use this phone to call the OM/OW's phone numbers and to gather more evidence.

Create a notebook: you will forget details along the way as time passes. Record everything into a notebook (either paper or online) so you can remember details. When she said she was leaving, who she was going with, etc. This will come in handy later as you try to bust her lying. Your attorney might also be interested in this.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Just a warning on Spokeo. I used them briefly last November, wasn't really helpful in giving me any information I didn't know already. Paid an inexpensive, per each look up fee.

Just noticed there was a 14.85 charge on my credit card this month. Went to spokeo and it said I am enrolled in the Premium subscription plan for 4.95 a month. I cancelled the subscription, but it said I still have access through December. 

I then have called them twice this morning to cancel, gave up after being on hold 15-20 minutes each time. This is the first time I've been billed since November for the per use fee so not sure why I'm suddenly enrolled in a subscription. Very shady.

Beyond that I didn't have any luck with them in the first place, YMMV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Just a warning on Spokeo. I used them briefly last November, wasn't really helpful in giving me any information I didn't know already. Paid an inexpensive, per each look up fee.
> 
> Just noticed there was a 14.85 charge on my credit card this month. Went to spokeo and it said I am enrolled in the Premium subscription plan for 4.95 a month. I cancelled the subscription, but it said I still have access through December.
> 
> I then have called them twice this morning to cancel, gave up after being on hold 15-20 minutes each time. This is the first time I've been billed since November for the per use fee so not sure why I'm suddenly enrolled in a subscription. Very shady.
> 
> Beyond that I didn't have any luck with them in the first place, YMMV.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yea sometimes the easiest way to get companies like that to stop charging your card is to report you card lost or stolen.


----------



## kalimata

Another handy method to track your wayward, the Tile:

https://www.thetileapp.com/

These are small square shaped tiles that can be hidden anywhere (purse, wallet, keychain, car, etc). The tiles can be tracked using an app on iPhone. The tiles cost $20 each and last up to a year before the battery runs out. 

Haven't tried these yet myself, but the price is really cheap compared to other methods for tracking.


----------



## GusPolinski

kalimata said:


> Another handy method to track your wayward, the Tile:
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com/
> 
> These are small square shaped tiles that can be hidden anywhere (purse, wallet, keychain, car, etc). The tiles can be tracked using an app on iPhone. The tiles cost $20 each and last up to a year before the battery runs out.
> 
> Haven't tried these yet myself, but the price is really cheap compared to other methods for tracking.


I've looked at this myself, but only because my wife recently misplaced her keys. It cost us something like $180 to replace them all. Major PITA.


----------



## clipclop2

If your spouse syncs their phone to their vehicle turn on the car when they are home and if in range it will download the latest call log to the car as well as all contacts.


----------



## Panther66

lordmayhem said:


> *Cellphone Monitoring Software*
> 
> Mobile-Spy
> 
> Mobistealth
> 
> Spybubble
> 
> *Advantages of Cellphone Monitoring Software*
> 
> 
> You are able to track messages, even if they use apps
> Can be used as a VAR - some allow you to listen to what the cellphone microphone picks up from its surroundings.
> Uploads the call logs, screenshots, audio files to an internet server so the BS can review them when they have time
> only needs one time access to the phone to install the software.
> 
> *Disadvantages of Cellphone Monitoring Software*
> 
> 
> May need a few minutes of uninterrupted time to install the software - may be difficult if the WS is guarding their phone
> May use more data because the software uploads its logs to an internet server
> If iPhone - may need to jailbreak in order to install software
> If Android type phone - may need to root the phone in order to install the software


Wish I would have found these programs from the start. Now there is a password on my wife's phone which I do not know. Previously I could have installed one of these very easily and it would have helped so much better. UGH!!!


----------



## GusPolinski

Panther66 said:


> Wish I would have found these programs from the start. Now there is a password on my wife's phone which I do not know. Previously I could have installed one of these very easily and it would have helped so much better. UGH!!!


What kind of phone does she use?


----------



## mtngirl2014

I think my huband is cheating.... His samsung galazxy ipone is locked, i do not have access to his sprint accout. He will not use the home computers. 

I going to purchase var today. Can you please help me catch my husband?


----------



## GusPolinski

mtngirl2014 said:


> I think my huband is cheating.... His samsung galazxy ipone is locked, i do not have access to his sprint accout. He will not use the home computers.
> 
> I going to purchase var today. Can you please help me catch my husband?


Did you check out all of the VAR stuff on the first page?


----------



## mtngirl2014

GusPolinski said:


> Did you check out all of the VAR stuff on the first page?


I did, which I plan to purchase but I wanted to some how get into his phone.


----------



## GusPolinski

mtngirl2014 said:


> I did, which I plan to purchase but I wanted to some how get into his phone.


You might try Wondershare's Dr. Fone software for Android...

[OFFICIAL] Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android: Data Recovery for Android

Several here (including myself) have used the WDF software for iOS w/ varying degrees of success.


----------



## nightmare01

Can this be pinned at the top of the forum page?


----------



## weightlifter

Gus, where is my rewrite of the apple section?
Sheesh. You give people the chance to be as annoying and infamous as me...


----------



## convert

Just a question here:
I wonder if you had an IP address is it possible to get a physical location/address?

I know the moderators check the IP address of some posters here from time to time


----------



## clipclop2

it would be of their ISP most likely.


----------



## weightlifter

About 5% of photos have GPS location embedded...


----------



## Almostrecovered

convert said:


> Just a question here:
> I wonder if you had an IP address is it possible to get a physical location/address?
> 
> I know the moderators check the IP address of some posters here from time to time


unless you get a warrant then getting the address would be difficult
but you can get the general locale
IP Location Finder - Geolocation


----------



## ReidWright

Another thing to check:

if the spouse has some flash usb drives lying around they use for 'work' in their laptop bag, on their desk, run an undelete program on it. A good one for PCs is recuva from piriform, but there are many. 

Also check other memory cards from a camera, phone, etc. you might need a memory card reader to hook it up directly to your usb port. these readers are under $20 and can read multiple formats.

if there are folders with photos, obviously check them for inappropriate photos, but also note if the seemingly 'innocent' deleted photos all have the same person in them. This might indicate some efforts to hide a connection to someone. Or note if the backgrounds are unfamiliar, or would indicate they were somewhere they never told you about. 

These undelete programs also work on the main pc hard drive but can take a lot of time to scan the entire drive.


----------



## mjp

How many folks have had success with VARs? I have picked a couple up, but am afraid I will just get hours of car radio sounds and TV sounds/kids yelling. Have people actually gotten valuable information from these devices?


----------



## clipclop2

yes sad to say people have gotten good information from the var. choose your location carefully. And make sure that you configure it right so that it doesn't make a beeping sound when it's recording.

regarding photos some cameras and many phones record GPS location information in the extended info with the image.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three

This isn't your standard tech evidence of an affair, it's more of evidence that your spouse is planning on leaving but since my SIL was/is having an affair when she did this I figure it could go here.

My BIL found a very large quantity of gift cards in her wallet from places like Pottery Barn, Bed Bath and Beyond, Target, Walmart, etc. Places where you would buy linens, furniture and appliances to outfit a new apartment.

We figured out that every time she went to the grocery store she bought a gift card, $25.00 here, $25.00 there. She's a huge planner, (parties are planned to the last detail months in advance), so she was probably doing this for a really long time. How many people look at grocery store receipts after their spouse gets home from the store? Not many.


----------



## clipclop2

Actually that's pretty good!!


----------



## jin

If I connect an iphone5 to my computer can i access the data and backup to itunes without knowing the unlock code on it?


----------



## PhillyGuy13

jin said:


> If I connect an iphone5 to my computer can i access the data and backup to itunes without knowing the unlock code on it?


No - I'm pretty sure you will need the passcode. I've been playing with my phone and iTunes lately; whenever I make a move on iTunes it tells me to type my password on the phone.

If there is a way around this, hope others chime in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral

Bump


----------



## jin

*Re: Re: Standard Evidence Post*



PhillyGuy13 said:


> No - I'm pretty sure you will need the passcode. I've been playing with my phone and iTunes lately; whenever I make a move on iTunes it tells me to type my password on the phone.
> 
> If there is a way around this, hope others chime in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pass code and iPhone / iCloud password are needed. WW was doing it for me so could update to latest operating system. 

I recommend iexplorer to read the back up on your pc. 

I turned on the find my iPhone feature but it looks like a notification email is sent each time you log on to track it. Any workaround to this?


----------



## convert

jin said:


> Pass code and iPhone / iCloud password are needed. WW was doing it for me so could update to latest operating system.
> 
> I recommend iexplorer to read the back up on your pc.
> 
> I turned on the find my iPhone feature but it looks like a notification email is sent each time you log on to track it. Any workaround to this?


This might work:
as to locate
could go in the lining of the purse/jacket 
https://www.thetileapp.com/?utm_sou...&pmt=p&pdv=c&gclid=CJ_TlaOkscECFW4F7AodIBkAjg


----------



## stunned

jin;10676914I turned on the find my iPhone feature but it looks like a notification email is sent each time you log on to track it. Any workaround to this?[/QUOTE said:


> I haven't found a workaround, but if you have access to her email, set a filter that automatically sends all emails from icloud.com* to the junk folder or immediately to the trash folder. Most email systems also have the ability to block incoming emails, which is an even better solution.
> If the email goes directly to the junk or trash, it will usually not give a notification to the user, so he/she will not know about it unless the specifically go to the junk/trash folder and look for it. It usually takes 3-5 minutes for the email to show up after you access Find My iPhone, so you can just go in after that and delete it yourself.
> 
> * I might have the wrong domain here. You can test it by logging in to your own account and checking the email that you get by doing this.


----------



## Marduk

jin said:


> If I connect an iphone5 to my computer can i access the data and backup to itunes without knowing the unlock code on it?


I used the iTunes backups and recovered everything with no passcode, but I had physical access to the machine.

I used the Aieesoft recovery tool: Aiseesoft FoneLab - Recover data from iPhone 4/4s/5/3GS, iPad, iTunes

The Dr Fone one was a pile of crap, not recommended.


----------



## Want2StayMarried

Can VAR give off feedback to handheld radios? I need to know if there can be issues between the two devices. Or a recorder in general. The 333 one works great btw... was testing my new one today.


----------



## Q tip

bump


----------



## DayOne

Can't seem to find wondershare in the android store anymore? It was there awhile ago as i put it on my phone to try it out.


----------



## Q tip

DayOne said:


> Can't seem to find wondershare in the android store anymore? It was there awhile ago as i put it on my phone to try it out.


Wondershare Software Download Center - Wondershare Official


----------



## DayOne

Q tip said:


> Wondershare Software Download Center - Wondershare Official


Thanks. Maybe i'm thinking of a different app. There was one you install, on the phone, and it automatically backs every text send and received to a gmail account?


----------



## Q tip

"Bimp"


----------



## amanda1959

but what about if he uses a work land line and doesnt talk or is active in a car?


----------



## stunned

amanda1959 said:


> but what about if he uses a work land line and doesnt talk or is active in a car?


If he is really having an affair, I'd be shocked if he (or anyone else for that matter) would be disciplined enough to confine the communication to strictly his work landline. The thrill of the affair is just too strong for the cheater to stay away from contacting the AP outside of work. At the very least he will buy a burner phone and use it. The car is usually considered a "safe zone" by cheaters, since they feel they have privacy there. 
My wife really didn't talk to her AP that much, but she got a burner phone and texted non-stop. One of the ways I caught her was that I would track her location and notice that she was parked somewhere for a while, like a shopping mall, but didn't go inside. I got a VAR, and while I didn't hear conversations, I did hear clicking of buttons (typing), and constant *ding* sounds of incoming texts. I also knew that those sounds were not coming from her iPhone, so it told me she had a burner phone. 
The point here is that if he is having an affair, he will slip up. He will take it outside of work. Just give it time and be vigilant.


----------



## lordmayhem

stunned said:


> If he is really having an affair, I'd be shocked if he (or anyone else for that matter) would be disciplined enough to confine the communication to strictly his work landline. The thrill of the affair is just too strong for the cheater to stay away from contacting the AP outside of work. At the very least he will buy a burner phone and use it. The car is usually considered a "safe zone" by cheaters, since they feel they have privacy there.
> My wife really didn't talk to her AP that much, but she got a burner phone and texted non-stop. One of the ways I caught her was that I would track her location and notice that she was parked somewhere for a while, like a shopping mall, but didn't go inside. I got a VAR, and while I didn't hear conversations, I did hear clicking of buttons (typing), and constant *ding* sounds of incoming texts. I also knew that those sounds were not coming from her iPhone, so it told me she had a burner phone.
> The point here is that if he is having an affair, he will slip up. He will take it outside of work. Just give it time and be vigilant.


:iagree:

Absolutely. The cheaters vehicle is the one place that affords them absolute privacy from their BS.










The VAR has busted many cheaters in the stories in this forum. The affair is like a drug, and cheaters have to have extreme self discipline not to contact their affair partner outside of work. Either that or they can compartmentalize their affair life from their married life very well (we've seen that here too). 

Sure, there are ways to avoid the VAR. But the cheater is usually so wrapped up in the affair that many become careless.


----------



## worried79

Some great info here, I got myself a VAR coming & will be messing with a keylogger over the weekend. 

One thing I could really do with is a way to hack her Whatsapp as she is using this all the time now instead on facebook messenger. 

She has an iPhone 4s at the moment.


----------



## worried79

got the free trial of fone lab, do i need to purchase the full version or is a registration code available any where free on the web??

Cheers, Matt


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Free trial versions generally do not work: it's advised to purchase the full version.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReidWright

worried79 said:


> got the free trial of fone lab, do i need to purchase the full version or is a registration code available any where free on the web??
> 
> Cheers, Matt


the free trial will work for a limited time (15 days?) but will not allow you to save the things you find. Sure you could do screenshots or whatever, but $50 is a small price to pay to get the evidence saved in an easy and quick way.

dr. fone is the same way (I think aiseesoft and wondershare are closely related, their apps look really similar)


----------



## worried79

I'll be getting the full version tomorrow I think. 
The only hard thing is now getting her iTunes password, she doesn't connect her phone to the laptop it's all cloud I think so this would not get picked up on the keylogger. 
I am going to try ask her for it but she is on super alert at the moment so she would get really cagey about it and I don't wanna get her going and changing anymore passwords. 
I have the unlock code for her phone but can't get hold of it for long enough, I worked out I can email conversations in whatsapp and have been practicing long my own phone and got the time down to under a minute but when I try on hers I'll need it longer in case the message fails and appear in her outbox. Also under the pressure I'm all trembly and nervous lol.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Caution on Apple IDs. New security enhancements I mentioned. If someone uses an Apple ID to access a service or device, her phone will get an alert to pop up,and the email that her Apple ID is registered to will get an email as well.

I haven't found or seen a way around this yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jin

The way around it is to set up a rule that Apple emails are deleted. They will still be sent but won't show up in the inbox. 

Need access to the email program to do this.


----------



## worried79

Got the full fone lab but it hasn't got the whatsapp data, I guess it needs to be switched to enable back ups on her phone. 
This will take some doing to get the phone off her


----------



## dkphap13

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkphap13

Omg wtf !!! You guys just gave away all my secrets in one post thread. my wife is a active reader at TAM now she will know exactly how I found out about her affair. Very nice Ty ((
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Purpose of the thread is to help spouses get to the truth regarding their partners' suspected infidelity. What do you care what your cheating wife thinks?

You think this info isn't found in a thousand other places? It's put together here to help those when time is critical. A lot of good people put a lot of time and energy into this thread.

Next time try "thank you for the help and support" instead of throwing a tantrum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three

worried79 said:


> Got the full fone lab but it hasn't got the whatsapp data, I guess it needs to be switched to enable back ups on her phone.
> This will take some doing to get the phone off her


I can't believe I'm blanking on the OP's name, (it's one of the legendary threads) but Bob was the OM and the wife was meeting him when the OP was out of town for work.

Anyway, I thought the wife used What'sApp to text the OM. Somehow the OP found the texts by going on her WhatsApp online account. Not all the texts were there but he did find some incriminating ones. I think the texts are only there for a few days? I can't remember exactly. I know he found a way to read the texts without any special program or actually having the phone in had.

Maybe Weightlifter can help me out here.


----------



## dkphap13

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Purpose of the thread is to help spouses get to the truth regarding their partners' suspected infidelity. What do you care what your cheating wife thinks?
> 
> You think this info isn't found in a thousand other places? It's put together here to help those when time is critical. A lot of good people put a lot of time and energy into this thread.
> 
> Next time try "thank you for the help and support" instead of throwing a tantrum.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Omg take a joke and relax. Besides It was more directed towards my wife. Since she will be reading this thread. 

And thank you for the thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

dkphap13 said:


> Omg take a joke and relax. Besides It was more directed towards my wife. Since she will be reading this thread.
> 
> And thank you for the thread
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then my apologies- tough to tell it was a joke in print  hi wifey!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deni

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Then my apologies- tough to tell it was a joke in print  hi wifey!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi PhillyGuy! 

This is a great thread and if I was going to cheat again it would definitely stop me  but I didn't really learn anything new since my husband eventually revealed his sources. He didn't have to use all of it since I wasn't really working hard on hiding much. He worked like a pro though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## worried79

Has anybody tried teen safe??
Just been looking into that as getting the phone I need to plug it into the laptop is proving difficult. 

Any reviews would be great.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER

soccermom2three said:


> I can't believe I'm blanking on the OP's name, (it's one of the legendary threads) but Bob was the OM and the wife was meeting him when the OP was out of town for work.
> 
> Anyway, *I thought the wife used What'sApp to text the OM. Somehow the OP found the texts by going on her WhatsApp online account. Not all the texts were there but he did find some incriminating ones. *I think the texts are only there for a few days? I can't remember exactly. I know he found a way to read the texts without any special program or actually having the phone in had.
> 
> Maybe Weightlifter can help me out here.


If I remember correctly, his wife was installing and uninstalling the app. He had managed a way to get the messages remotely, and would copy them off of the "I-cloud".

There where some lapses in her messages, because she would delete them before she uninstalled.

His name was RDMU and he went down in infamy because he started out weak, switched to very strong, then went back to weak after the confrontation.

I think there's a good chance the RDMU's WS is probably already screwing around on him again...


----------



## worried79

Anymore info on this would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## weightlifter

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> If I remember correctly, his wife was installing and uninstalling the app. He had managed a way to get the messages remotely, and would copy them off of the "I-cloud".
> 
> There where some lapses in her messages, because she would delete them before she uninstalled.
> 
> His name was RDMU and he went down in infamy because he started out weak, switched to very strong, then went back to weak after the confrontation.
> 
> I think there's a good chance the RDMU's WS is probably already screwing around on him again...


This sounds like a combo of rdmu and eric415. Rdmu wife was using textfree and rdmu got into the account using an undeleter on his phone. She deleted the messages not textfree.

Wrong on the screwing around unless she got into here... She is also still monitored in ways never mentioned here or any of my public posts. Were having lunch soon. Ill tell him hello from you!


----------



## weightlifter

Congratulations Deni. Looks like you are cheating wife #36 for me that i know of.

#emote stamps stick figure cheating wife symbol on car door like fighter planes did in WW2.


----------



## weightlifter

Hmmm new avatar idea....


----------



## jin

Apple email address to notify log in to icloud has changed. Update filters if necessary.


----------



## worried79

jin said:


> Apple email address to notify log in to icloud has changed. Update filters if necessary.


I guessed something had yesterday as I was using find my iPhone as a tracker for a few days and now she has all of a sudden changed her password.


----------



## jin

Yeah same. WW has now changed password too. Oh well it's all over between us and probably a good thing is changed. Satisfying my morbid curiosity was not helping me move on.


----------



## worried79

So without much research I bought the apple Tile app this week thinking I could use it like find my iPhone, well I should have read up 1st as it's not that simple. 
Although a great idea it's not suitable for what I intended.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER

weightlifter said:


> This sounds like a combo of rdmu and eric415. Rdmu wife was using textfree and rdmu got into the account using an undeleter on his phone. She deleted the messages not textfree.
> 
> *Wrong on the screwing around unless she got into here... She is also still monitored in ways never mentioned here or any of my public posts. Were having lunch soon. Ill tell him hello from you!*


Well, the one thing that I can say about RDMU is he did learn the ropes of monitoring his WS pretty quick. On this I have to give him kudos.

Though I feel that this intel work is going to need to keep happening for the next 10/15 years. When it came to hiding the cheating, his wife was one of the best. The only reason that he caught her when he did was the the OM texted her in a non-approved manner and RDMU picked up on it.

His wife was in the PA mainly for sex. This type of cheating is the hardest to catch, as there's usually no long trail of lovey dovey texts/IM's/emails to give them away.

He can't be with her 24/7. She cheats for sex only. And there's a lot of swingin' d1cks out there that'd take her up on a quickie in a storage closet, or a back room.

If she get's the urge, she can get her fix while she's out and about.

Does he still go away on a regular basis for his job?

I hope that it works out for him, but being a full time wife warden is going to tax him over the years. At some point, you have to ask yourself, is she worth it?...


----------



## GusPolinski

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Well, the one thing that I can say about RDMU is he did learn the ropes of monitoring his WS pretty quick. On this I have to give him kudos.
> 
> Though I feel that this intel work is going to need to keep happening for the next 10/15 years. When it came to hiding the cheating, his wife was one of the best. The only reason that he caught her when he did was the the OM texted her in a non-approved manner and RDMU picked up on it.
> 
> His wife was in the PA mainly for sex. This type of cheating is the hardest to catch, as there's usually no long trail of lovey dovey texts/IM's/emails to give them away.
> 
> He can't be with her 24/7. She cheats for sex only. And there's a lot of swingin' d1cks out there that'd take her up on a quickie in a storage closet, or a back room.
> 
> If she get's the urge, she can get her fix while she's out and about.
> 
> Does he still go away on a regular basis for his job?
> 
> *I hope that it works out for him, but being a full time wife warden is going to tax him over the years. At some point, you have to ask yourself, is she worth it?...*


Man... no f*cking doubt. IMO he was a fool to not divorce her, especially given that (due to NC state laws re: marital infidelity) he'd have been able to walk away w/o paying even a dime of spousal support.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER

GusPolinski said:


> Man... no f*cking doubt. IMO he was a fool to not divorce her, especially given that (due to NC state laws re: marital infidelity) he'd have been able to walk away w/o paying even a dime of spousal support.


The day before he confronted her, he said, and I quote "I'm 90% sure that I'm D'ing her". Not that he was leaving her, but getting a D to send the message that the old marriage is over.

Well, she just must be that good in bed. I guess ol' Boob taught her a trick, or three...


----------



## Freakin

DayOne said:


> Thanks. Maybe i'm thinking of a different app. There was one you install, on the phone, and it automatically backs every text send and received to a gmail account?


SMSBackup+

Make sure you go to the application manager, select the app and turn off "Show Notifications" otherwise it will pop up every time it backs up.

Set it to back up on incoming after 1min and normal backup schedule every 30 min

Pick an inconspicuous label name (ie, not "SMSBackup")


----------



## Nucking Futs

Sure would be nice if this was a sticky.


----------



## jin

I have used a few programs to restore iphone backups. The best so far is FoneLab. 

But Tenorshare iPhone Data Recovery is also very useful for restoring Viber messages which none of the other programs do very well (they lump in with WhatsApp if at all).


----------



## razgor

One of the tricks a WS may employ is to download an app to their phone, send the messages/talk and then delete the app. Leaving no trail. The WS may feel confident and leave the phone unattended, because they think it is safe. However on the IPhone, the log records which apps are being used during a day. Even if the app is deleted the log will record it. The log also captures how many times the app is opened. It is fairly easy to check the log, but you do need a few minutes with the phone to check.

On IOS7 go to Settings – General – About – Diagnostics & Usage – and Diagnostic & Usage Data 

There will be tons of logs here, but you are looking for records that start with “log-aggregated” and then a date string follows.

You are looking for a section called ADActivatedAppInfo. Each APP that was activated for that day will have a small section. Also, the names may appear a little cryptic, but I found a quick google of the name would return the real app used. The app name will always start with a .com. It records every app, even the standard apple ones. I would recommend that you ignore any of the apps with "apple" in the name. You are looking for hidden apps here!

Also in the log is a section called ADScalars. It lists the app and then the next line beneath it shows how many times the app was opened during that day.

Here is a sample from my own log:
<key>appActivationCount.com.facebook.Messenger</key>
<integer>2</integer>
This shows that I opened facebook messenger twice on the day of the log.

Again, deleting the app will *not* remove it from the usage log. 

I would recommend opening the log, copying it and emailing it to yourself. You will want to delete your email to yourself. With a little practice you can do this under ten minutes. 

This will not tell you the details of the usage. But simply what apps your spouse is using and how often. Obviously it is a massive red flag, if they are using an app a lot and it is not currently installed on their phone when you look at it.


----------



## GusPolinski

razgor said:


> One of the tricks a WS may employ is to download an app to their phone, send the messages/talk and then delete the app. Leaving no trail. The WS may feel confident and leave the phone unattended, because they think it is safe. However on the IPhone, the log records which apps are being used during a day. Even if the app is deleted the log will record it. The log also captures how many times the app is opened. It is fairly easy to check the log, but you do need a few minutes with the phone to check.
> 
> On IOS7 go to Settings – General – About – Diagnostics & Usage – and Diagnostic & Usage Data
> 
> There will be tons of logs here, but you are looking for records that start with “log-aggregated” and then a date string follows.
> 
> You are looking for a section called ADActivatedAppInfo. Each APP that was activated for that day will have a small section. Also, the names may appear a little cryptic, but I found a quick google of the name would return the real app used. The app name will always start with a .com. It records every app, even the standard apple ones. I would recommend that you ignore any of the apps with "apple" in the name. You are looking for hidden apps here!
> 
> Also in the log is a section called ADScalars. It lists the app and then the next line beneath it shows how many times the app was opened during that day.
> 
> Here is a sample from my own log:
> <key>appActivationCount.com.facebook.Messenger</key>
> <integer>2</integer>
> This shows that I opened facebook messenger twice on the day of the log.
> 
> Again, deleting the app will *not* remove it from the usage log.
> 
> I would recommend opening the log, copying it and emailing it to yourself. You will want to delete your email to yourself. With a little practice you can do this under ten minutes.
> 
> This will not tell you the details of the usage. But simply what apps your spouse is using and how often. Obviously it is a massive red flag, if they are using an app a lot and it is not currently installed on their phone when you look at it.


Great info!


----------



## Chaparral

Bump


----------



## snoop123

A few questions/comments on FoneLab and iOS message recovery in general:

- Using Fonelab it seems that messages where the entire thread was deleted are more easily recovered than individual messages which were deleted. This might be related to how many new messages have arrived/been sent since the individual messages were deleted.

- Is there any advantage to using recover from device vs recover from backup? It is much faster to make a backup (especially if you already have a backup of the device and it is just an incremental backup) and then run FoneLab later when the suspect isn't around.

- Any idea what triggers the messages db to be vacuumed - and thus some/all of the deleted messages purged? 

- Has anyone successfully used the recover from icloud feature in the last few months? It won't pull down the messages when I try it - I'm assuming due to security changes on apple's side after the celebrity hack?


----------



## GusPolinski

snoop123 said:


> A few questions/comments on FoneLab and iOS message recovery in general:
> 
> - Using Fonelab it seems that messages where the entire thread was deleted are more easily recovered than individual messages which were deleted. This might be related to how many new messages have arrived/been sent since the individual messages were deleted.


Personally, I'm not at all familiar w/ FoneLab, so I can't really answer any of those questions. I've seen it referenced a few times, but I've never used it myself. Is this it?

Aiseesoft FoneLab - Recover data from iPhone 4/4s/5/3GS, iPad, iTunes



snoop123 said:


> - Is there any advantage to using recover from device vs recover from backup? It is much faster to make a backup (especially if you already have a backup of the device and it is just an incremental backup) and then run FoneLab later when the suspect isn't around.


Eh... hard to say, but I'd think that, if you're looking for the absolute most recent data, recovering from the device would probably be your best bet.



snoop123 said:


> - Any idea what triggers the messages db to be vacuumed - and thus some/all of the deleted messages purged?


Sorry, no. It can't be space considerations alone, though. Perhaps a combination of the age of the message combined w/ the size of the deleted message(s) in relation to the overall size of the message database...?



snoop123 said:


> - Has anyone successfully used the recover from icloud feature in the last few months? It won't pull down the messages when I try it - I'm assuming due to security changes on apple's side after the celebrity hack?


In fact, yes. This past week I swapped phones w/ my mother. She was in town visiting for Christmas, and I wanted to upgrade her iPhone 4S before she went back home, so I gave her my iPhone 5. Prior to the swap, I downloaded the most recent iCloud backup for each device (I used Wondershare Dr. Fone for this), cleared the iCloud backup cache for each, and then uploaded a "fresh" backup for each device. I then reset both phones using the factory reset function, powered them down, and called Verizon to perform the swap (attempts to do it myself via Verizon's site failed).

Once the swap was done, I powered both devices back on, and ran through the setup for each. I connected the iPhone 5 to my home network, signed into iCloud using my mother's credentials, and then restored from backup. Everything came down, and I mean *everything*... pics, messages, e-mail accounts, wallpapers, home screen settings, etc.

And yeah... I could've probably done it all locally instead of using iCloud, but I was essentially testing the process since Mom's 4S had been failing to back up to iCloud due to the number of pics that she'd been keeping locally. And yeah, after that initial backup, it started failing again.

Holy geez, Mom... delete some pics already!


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Bump


----------



## Nucking Futs

Interesting. A remote key logger that picks up the keystrokes from a Microsoft wireless keyboard. Disguised as a functional usb wall charger, just plug it in near the computer and you can monitor on the web.


----------



## knightRider

Anyone please recommend me a pen VAR that works well? I've a couple off ebay and they were useless. I'm from the UK so would need to ship here.

Seen the MemoQ Digital Voice Recorder & Pen MQ-77N. It's £120 off mamzon uk. 

There's also Pen Voice Recorder Voice activated VR-3 from confidentialcommunications.co.uk

THanks
Knight


----------



## weightlifter

Sony sony sony sony and only sony.

Icdpx333 is a known winner.

No i dont work for them but have worked with the files extensively.


----------



## knightRider

weightlifter said:


> Sony sony sony sony and only sony.
> 
> Icdpx333 is a known winner.
> 
> No i dont work for them but have worked with the files extensively.


thanks for the tip, but was asking for pen var, or something I could sneak into a handbag


----------



## weightlifter

Amazon one was used successfully twice to my knowledge.


----------



## knightRider

weightlifter said:


> Amazon one was used successfully twice to my knowledge.


thanks. Will give it a go.


----------



## Q tip

*contribution for recovering deleted text, pics, emails from iPhone, iPad devices.*

Do a backup with itunes of the iphone to your PC. DO NOT use a password to save backup.

I use the free version of Aiseesoft called FoneLab (cannot save, just do screen prints. Saves money).

Aiseesoft FoneLab - Recover data from iPhone 4/4s/5/3GS, iPad, iTunes

The iphone has a simple database type system that holds data.

Using FoneLab, you can recover from iOS Device or from iTunes Backupfile. Since you did the backup ---

- Select Recover from iTunes.
- Select the device to recover from the menu
- FoneLab will rebuild the backup into selections for recovering
Photos 
Photo Stream 
Contacts
Messages
Message Attachments
Call History
Calendar
Notes
Voice Memos
Safari Bookmarks.

You can select to see everything or Only Display Deleted items.

If you do screen captures, save them. If you purchase Fonelab you can recover the files to a folder you select.

I recommend you do the backup to itunes secretly, then spend what time you need on the PC with the backup. that way the phone wont go missing for long.


----------



## GusPolinski

Cross-posting re: polygraphs, VARs, and Google search history...



Racer said:


> Request phone records from the provider for the last three years; might take an attorney letter.
> 
> Send the phone out to one of those data recovery places. It might still have something, but since you used it, it probably wrote over those memory areas and may not be worth it.
> 
> *I'd strongly recommend a Polygraph.*





GusPolinski said:


> Due to their somewhat unreliable nature, I wouldn't even _mention_ a polygraph w/o first having a very solid monitoring system (keyloggers on all non-work issued computers, complete access to phones, tablets, e-mail and social media accounts, VARs, etc) in place.





convert said:


> agreed
> 
> and the poly is best for it parking lot confession or her calling one of her friends to talk about it which with other items in place such as VARs you can catch this





GusPolinski said:


> If she uses Google at all (who doesn't?), the best place to start would be for OP to get his hands on her Google search history.
> 
> She uses an Android, so she likely has a Google Play account, which means that all of her Google search history from her phone is cached to her Google account. So, on another device, open a browser, and hit up the following site...
> 
> https://history.google.com/history
> 
> When prompted, plug in her credentials. BAM. Any Google search history that hasn't been cleared will be there.
> 
> Sooo... if and when OP starts talking about a polygraph (get VARs in place first to catch calls to GFs and/or OM to the tune of "He wants me to take a polygraph!"), he'll probably catch "how to beat a polygraph" in her Google search history pretty soon thereafter.
> 
> If needed, there's also Android Device Manager for locating any phones or tablets tied to a given Google account...
> 
> https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager


----------



## Thor

I just tried the google history on myself. I don't have Web History turned on, so there is nothing there. If your spouse doesn't have it turned on there would be nothing to find.


----------



## GusPolinski

Thor said:


> I just tried the google history on myself. I don't have Web History turned on, so there is nothing there. If your spouse doesn't have it turned on there would be nothing to find.


It should be enabled by default. Most wouldn't think to disable it.


----------



## Thor

GusPolinski said:


> It should be enabled by default. Most wouldn't think to disable it.


I'm a privacy nut. I may try enabling it just to see if it sends a notification message.


----------



## Q tip

Thor said:


> I'm a privacy nut. I may try enabling it just to see if it sends a notification message.


that's why I avoid google...


----------



## GusPolinski

Q tip said:


> that's why I avoid google...


What do you use... DDG?


----------



## Q tip

GusPolinski said:


> What do you use... DDG?



Yes about 70%. The rest vary. There are some really great search engines out there. That along with a cloak of invisibility from Harry Potter.

That's why I come to TAM. To establish an Alibi .


----------



## Thor

I use Ixquick. They anonymise the search.


----------



## lordmayhem

Ok, now we should see how the "other side" tries to hide their affairs. From the old DC cheater forum, from their Cover Your Ass Checklist:



> Please share your checklist! I'm new to this. The obvious ones to me are: (please share if you have any extra tips on these)
> 1. No phone bill trail (get throw away phone)
> 2. No email trail- set up private email account
> 3. Erase all texts
> 4. Log off the computer ANYTIME YOU WALK AWAY from computer. Its so easy to forget that you're still logged on. I did this while being on this site- thank GOD he didn't go to my laptop!!!!!!!
> 5. Do not meet anywhere near home…or where you may run into somebody you know. But you still never know who you can run into!
> 6. Avoid being seen together in public or at least no PDA.
> 7. Use birth control
> 8. Be sure to set privacy control on your computer to "Do not save history."
> 9. Alibi for being MIA??? So far I use the "Meeting a friend for lunch or a drink."
> 10. Do not give OM/OW your home address or phone # to avoid a "Fatal Attraction" scene.
> 11. Do not print any emails or photos.
> 12. More….





> All of the above are good. I explained some browser issues in a previous post, or just google "privacy" or "forensics" along with your browser's name. Even slightly tech-savvy people could probably download and install key loggers or (more techie) network sniffers if they were suspicious enough. But in reality most computer hacks are done via the weakest link – the human element. My guess is the same would hold for discovering A's.
> Have a "legitimate" web site or application open, and know how to quickly and not-too-frantically close your IM or browser window.
> 
> Not so sure on 10, it would depend on (1) the level of trust, and (2) how much each of you has to lose.
> 
> 11 can be extended to anything written. Name, number, address, hotel phone number, etc… Don't write it down! This is worst for those of us with a sieve for a brain.
> 
> If you use an IM client, make sure you turn off logging. Make sure you un-check all those "log me on automatically" options. Likewise with your browser, don't leave any cookies or history. If you're Spouse stumbles on a web site you frequent, you don't want it saying "welcome back"!
> 
> You've covered all the close calls I can think of. A very public lunch in a local restaurant is so innocent (at least, if your job involves occasionally eating out with co-workers or clients) that it can be one exception to 5 and 6. On the other hand, a very private place can be a danger too, if someone sees your car driving into that out-of-the-way place. Even if they don't know you, them might call the cops if it looks too suspicious. Don't ask me how I know this
> 
> 9 is a tough one. If you're active in your job, or a volunteer organization, or work out at the gym or go to a club or have a regular drinking/card playing/knitting group or whatever, all that can help make time away more routine. Long weekend getaways still have me stumped. I could probably pull one off, but my OW really has no excuse to be away that long and not with someone her whole family knows
> 
> Another good one is smell. This one is really for the guys. WE won't notice it, but the ladies will! Get self-serve gas and spill a little on your hands, or go clean the chicken coop or whatever you do so your W won't get close enough to smell the lingering purfume… or other bodily smells, if you know what I mean.





> "FritzH2011" wrote: Have a "legitimate" web site or application open, and know how to quickly and not-too-frantically close your IM or browser window.





> "FritzH2011" wrote: If you use an IM client, make sure you turn off logging. Make sure you un-check all those "log me on automatically" options. Likewise with your browser, don't leave any cookies or history. If you're Spouse stumbles on a web site you frequent, you don't want it saying "welcome back"!





> "housewife27" wrote: one thing i've added is not to tell ANYBODY. Not my best friend, not my sister, not my parents ect. People talk.





> Well..its really pretty simple. Don't use electronics. I know, I know…thats how everyone keeps in touch, but you've got to find a better way. I cant' imagine lying in bed at night wondering if I covered everything. That has to be exhausting!
> 
> And if you insist on electronics, don't keep anything to read it over again. Get rid of everything!
> 
> One of the best pieces of advice, was the poster who said ..don't tell anyone. Ladies, I know its tempting, but don't do that. Find a friend here to confide in.
> 
> I can't stress enough – keep your homelife the same. I truly believe there are 2 things which precipitate a bust..electronics and behavior. Generally, the reason a spouse will suspect something if your behavor changes first, then they start looking electronically. And the rest is history.
> 
> Just like cheaters can find these types of webistes –* betrayed spouses have lots of websites too.*
> 
> Be careful out there.





> I don't "hide" my OM. I have made my OM "one of my male-co-worker-friends". I do with him all the things I do with my other male-friends: have a coffee, lunch, a beer, talk on the phone, e-mail or text.
> 
> I have contacts with OM only in "working hours" and I delete all texts and e-mails instantly.
> 
> I don't hide my self-phone from my H. There's nothing on it anyway
> 
> I have zero communication with OM while I'm home. I focus on my kid and H while home. I have regular sex with H and try to be nice to him as much as possible (a guilt helps) Laugh .
> I haven't told anybody.
> 
> I feel quite safe in regard to my H.
> 
> But hidding the affair from the co-workers (OM is my boss) is MUCH harder. There is always some gossip, but I do have some other male co-workers I am friends with, so the slanderers do have difficult time figuring me quite out – I bet they ask themselves "who do I sleep with among those? do I **** just one or all of them? And this all just encourages men at work to flirt with me even more, so there is always planty of candidates





> i don't know if this counts, but since i have been online more lately i've been making a point to let H "catch me" on clean sites, and I joined a couple other legit forums. and i would never quickly close my laptop when he walked into a room b/c i think thats a dead giveaway. and I try very hard to not chat while he's in the house, which is pretty easy b/c he's never home.





> Great thread. Regarding #1, getting a throw-away phone, I would add that you should be prepared with your explanation of why you have it in case it is discovered by your spouse. (My explanation is that I bought it to have for emergencies. I frequently forget my phone at home, and I'm on the road a lot, so it's believeable.) Along those lines, you should also delete messages and texts in case it is discovered. I've also added my family members and close friends to my contact list. Again, making it more believeable that the phone is legit.
> 
> Another thing I want to mention regarding the pre-paid phone is that you can change your phone number periodically. In my case, MM uses his regular phone so I change my number so we don't have a trail of calls to the same number.
> 
> I would add that some of the suggestions in this list have already saved me.
> 
> Regards,
> InTheMidst





> I use an app on my phone that not only diverts texting thru the internet but also features a "privacy box" that I use for OM's texts. We also don't have any contact after 5pm and weekends. My H also knows that I use my phone for everything and play music from the internet so I use a lot of data.
> 
> I also have OM's name in my contacts alongside my coworker's names. I agree about not changing the home behavior..I don't behave differently and I don't keep the same routine.





> This is a great thread.
> 
> As for me I prefer that AP is not associated with my circle, we do not work together or live in the same town. This can make if difficult when we would love to see each other, but it lowers the chance of getting caught and makes our meets extra, extra special.
> 
> Also:
> 1. When we meet up it's either in a town at a halfway point or I go to his big city, never in my small town. Being the gentleman he is he does take care of the nice room, all meals and gas for my truck.
> 
> 2. Tell NO ONE. No friends, no close family members. NO ONE.
> 3. We do not use our personal or work cell phones at all even though we have each others numbers. Instead we use throw away phones once in a while for communicating by voice and text – I just hate having to delete the sweet messages I get.
> 
> 4. When we chat online we have Firefox up with the normal sites/forums we go daily to and use Google Chrome Incognito mode for IMing and sending emails. Just in case someone walks into the room and we are able to close Chrome quickly.
> 
> 5. Double, triple, quadruple check that you are logged out our everything and that Chrome is closed after we say goodbye online. Also clear the "clipboard" after using the computer just in case.
> 
> 6. Unless our H or W are out the house we have low contact during weekends and very low contact on Holidays (usually just one email). This helps to keep things normal at home.
> 
> 7. Lastly, we talk in code a lot. For example although we have our own computers, our email accounts and Skype screenames are inside jokes. Another example when I arrive in his city we have a special code which let's him know I made it safely and another when I made it back home.
> 
> Our situation really works great for us!





> Hi! This is Jewel*InTheLotus…aka GFI88…
> 
> I love everybody's replies, advice & suggestions! Its a really good reality check…especially for us "newbies" who are paranoid as all heck. After reading about how internet activities could be tracked, I got super paranoid and stopped visiting this forum for a while. My H is very computer savvy and I got very spooked. I re-registered here under a different name & linked it to a separate anonymous email address that my H doesn't know about, that is for use with my OM only. I feel so much better about this. Now I will only visit this forum sparingly =( I will miss being able to connect with others in the same boat on a regular basis, but better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> I think the key is to not give our H or W's reasons to be suspicious in the first place. So yes…be conscious of your behavior and avoid any changes. Its hard in the beginning while adjusting to the newness, excitement and the paranoia. Its going on 4 months now and I think we're settling into a routine in our communication that is working so far. We live over an hour away from each other so we only see each other twice per month…and we've managed to communicate & connect everyday for the last four months. I'm getting used to "our routine" and its working so far.
> 
> I just have to remember: LOG OFF LOG OFF LOG OFF & DELETE DELETE DELETE when it comes to the computer & cell phone. I do erase all texts rec'd & sent immediately…and my OM's phone # comes up under a female friend's name. I can't get a throwaway phone. I'm too forgetful…I can barely keep track of my main cell phone & iPod…it would be one more thing to misplace and be paranoid about. I wish I could, though…it would be perfect.
> 
> *I also keep up the "amorous" activities with the H so that he is perfectly content and has no suspicion whatsoever*. But I am careful not to go overboard, because that could be a sign of guilt…I think.
> 
> Now my challenge is coming up with alibi's for being MIA for four or six hours at least twice every month (two hours of it is commuting!) Now I'm paranoid about raising suspicions around the lengthy "Going to Lunch w/ a Girl Friend" pattern. (all lunches with friends can't last four to six hours…) Am I being too paranoid? I posted another thread about finding "Partners in Crime" or a "Wingman" in Connecticut.
> 
> Thanks again for the great add-ons to our checklist!





> I would broaden my advice ro incude ALL technology, including the credit/debit card! Just say NO to to mobile/cell phones, "smart" phones, laptops, and even e-msil. Also, rememeber that these days, there are security cameras in
> more places than you might expect!
> 
> Limit your interactions to LANDLINE phones and "snail" mail!
> These means of communication are still legally inviolable and secure .You very likely may need to coach your partner on limiting themselves to these media, if they came of age after 2002 or so.
> 
> You should also not use these technologies when plannlng or fleeing a crime, but that's anpther matter. (lol)





> Gas!
> 
> H is a car guy. He does all the car maintenance and care. Well I've been driving to meet oms and replacing some of the gas with cash purchases. Careful to discard the receipts of course. This week I was just to tired and ment to top up tomorrow.
> Driving today H notices that even though I (officially) filled up friday my tank is lower than it should be. He starts looking at the milage and fuel consumption and I joke about driving heavy footed, extra thick traffic etc. He's going to keep an eye on it and take it in if it keeps up. He doesn't suspect anything but now I have to be extra careful and account for the mileage.
> 
> Point is- If the roles were reversed I would never notice the gas or even think about it as an issue. Know your audience! What is your partner going to look at? What do they see that you don't?





> Seriously?
> 
> You really think it would somehow be better to use snail mail instead of email? Laugh yeah…let me just write up a letter to my OM, telling him how great he was in bed last time we were together, and how much I miss him..,and then just mail it off to his house…that would go over REAL well… Laugh
> 
> And landlines are hardly untraceable. My aunt caught my uncle cheating with landline phone records awhile back. Besides, who even HAS a landline to talk on anymore? I don't. None of my OMs do. Even my parents have given that up. The only landline I use on a regular basis is on my desk at work. Every word spoken on it is recorded.
> 
> What you need to do, is be responsible about things. It's all about what's normal for you, and not changing that. It's normal for me to be texting all the time. And when I'm home, my H is never more than 10 feet away from me, usually closer. If I had to rely on a landline at home to talk to OM, then maybe once a month we might find that opportunity. But we both text lots of people all the time. It's unnoticeable to our spouses that we are texting each other and not one of the dozens of friends and coworkers that we are both regularly also texting with.





> I downloaded a program called TrueCrypt. What it does is allows me to maintain a crack-proof encrypted folder I call "Crypt". When I run TrueCrypt, what it does is mount a virtual shadow drive on my computer, let's call it "X". Once I log in the drive is mounted and from that drive I can open the "Crypt" file. This contains all our pics, videos, saved texts, etc.
> 
> The brilliant thing about the TrueCrypt encryption is that when I log out and unmount the virtual drive that "Crypt" folder appears on my computer as an unknown type of file. Nothing can open it except TrueCrypt. In fact, there is nothing to even indicate that it is a folder and not a document. Even the memory size of the file is unavailable.
> 
> It would take a serious hacker to be able to figure out how to access the file -- or even to realize that there is a way to open it.





> I use Firefox web browser and the Private Browsing feature. When that is on the browser doesn't keep history or cookies.  My H is tech savvy enough to google how to get around this so I also have different user profiles on my laptop. Only the Owner (me) can see files saved under the Owner profile.
> 
> I also had to buy software once to reset my son's password and had to install it in my laptop to create a disk to use on his laptop. With this software I set it to email me if anyone changes my password. Because I use my fingerprint to login I wouldn't know right away if my password was changed. If H were to be able to hack my laptop and change my password at least I'd know right away.
> 
> Also I have an app on my phone that sends text messages as data communications so they don't show up on my cell phone bill. The icon for this app is customizable so I named it something trivial so as not to arouse suspicion, and it's password protected.
> 
> I have my Contacts entered in my phone as women's names (first name is made up that start with the same letter) and my MMs name in parenthese. I do that with ALL of my Contacts.
> Just like my email account I have an IM account under my alias name. My H can't hack an account that he doesn't know the name for.
> 
> Someone asked about Verizon's phone bill itemization- no, it doesn't itemize email addresses or data usage. Only numbers called or texted and incoming calls and texts are itemized.
> Happy and safe lovin' everyone.





> This is a great thread. I screwed up in the past and was caught (not fully but somewhat). My mistake was not deleting from every possible place, and also because of my behavior at home!! I won't make that mistake again! Oddly enough OM and I haven't discussed this stuff too much. We know each other well, and we are both just very careful. We don't text each other when we know the other is at home. We text during working hours, or he occasionally texts me when he gets away from home and knows H is away on business.
> 
> We don't email at all, we ONLY use instant messaging on our phones where there is no paper trail. We have texted # to #, but not enough to raise suspicions. He has only actually called me twice in the whole year and a half of this A. So I agree with the past posts of DO NOT change behavior at home, and delete delete delete and delete from deleted folders!!! Be smart, don't let yourself take chances if it might not be safe, no matter how badly you want to talk.
> 
> I genuinly do not want to get him caught, I don't want him or his family hurt, and he feels the same. We want this to continue, so overly cautious is a very good thing. Do not be suspicious with your phone, delete all so there is nothing to be found, and leave it around for your spouse to see. Another mistake I made early on.





> Ahhh the wonders – and perils – of imessaging. So here's one for you. If you have an iPhone or iPad, go into your 'search' mode. Now……type in something that only the two of you would use. Like say….a nickname or some hotel you were meeting at or if you list your AP as a different name – search their name. Now hit search. All those iMessages show up!!! That's right…..your phone remembers them. I got the shock of my life when I found a whooooolllllleeee bunch of texts I thought we 'deleted'.
> 
> Only way to really get rid of them is jailbreak your iPhone. But a fast way to at least "hide" them is to go into setting, general, search spotlight and uncheck the messages.





> Let me add a few non-tech related tips.
> 
> I read this somewhere else and thought it was an interesting idea. After meeting up with your AP, stop at the gas station and "spill" a little gas on your hands. The gas smell will override any smell on your hands from them.
> 
> Likewise, carry small soaps that are the same brand as you use at home. Then when you wash up at the motel, you won't come home smelling like a different soap brand.


----------



## moco82

Is there a site for non-sound-professionals with succinct tips on improving sound quality in Audacity? Or one would inevitably have to learn the terminology and learn sound engineering 101 in order to do more than remove the most obvious noise and amplify?


----------



## ocotillo

lordmayhem said:


> Ok, now we should see how the "other side" tries to hide their affairs.


Wow......Just wow..


----------



## Q tip

with all that energy, those mistakes arent worth reconciling with...


----------



## soccermom2three

Q tip said:


> with all that energy, those mistakes arent worth reconciling with...


OMG, I just read that list. Really sad and pathetic way to live. Can you imagine how much better their marriage would be if they put all that energy into, you know, their actual marriage instead of their affair.


----------



## Q tip

moco82 said:


> Is there a site for non-sound-professionals with succinct tips on improving sound quality in Audacity? Or one would inevitably have to learn the terminology and learn sound engineering 101 in order to do more than remove the most obvious noise and amplify?


weightlifter can answer this. remove low and high noise. its in the filter menu.. (i think thats what its called, not at my PC)


----------



## PhillyGuy13

The Glee that reeks from the How to Cheat post that LM put up makes me wanna puke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

soccermom2three said:


> OMG, I just read that list. Really sad and pathetic way to live. Can you imagine how much better their marriage would be if they put all that energy into, you know, their actual marriage instead of their affair.


Can't "Like" this post enough.

Seriously... to anyone reading ^this^ and NOT clicking "Like"...

WHY THE EFF HAVEN'T YOU CLICKED YET?!?


----------



## PhillyGuy13

GusPolinski said:


> Can't "Like" this post enough.
> 
> Seriously... to anyone reading ^this^ and NOT clicking "Like"...
> 
> WHY THE EFF HAVEN'T YOU CLICKED YET?!?


Can't figger out howda do likes on my cell phone 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Can't figger out howda do likes on my cell phone


Tapatalk? If so, tap the post and you'll be prompted w/ a list of options... "Quote", "Like", "Share", and "More" (which, when tapped, becomes "Report", "Multi-Quote", and "Web View").


----------



## weightlifter

Audacity is horrible to learn.

Hi pass
Lo pass
Nr
Eq
Amp
Click removal
Plus like Five others.

It usually takes me 3 to 6 passes to make a file appreciably better. It seems random what i use.

Understand sometimes it hopeless.

A 4x4 with knobby tires going over grroved pavement is hopeless.

Just had one where the sex was 10 feet away and the loud loud LOUD fan must have been right on top of the recorder. Then again the fan off part was enough to draw a conclusion.


----------



## Thor

For a beginner, audio recording and mixing programs can have a steep learning curve. To improve sound you want to remove offending frequencies. Sometimes a notch filter will do it, other times a high pass or low pass filter.


----------



## knightRider

lordmayhem said:


> Ok, now we should see how the "other side" tries to hide their affairs. From the old DC cheater forum, from their Cover Your Ass Checklist:


Do you have a link for that site as I cannot find it? PM please if you are not allowed to link.


----------



## Q tip

beware now of WS changing tires to 4x4 knobbies to cover the knobbies.


----------



## williteverhappen

Just want to add my little bit. 

I have left a topic on my own story, and I was basically called a schmuck by everyone here because I let her walk over me, plus there are some other reasons not mentioned. But getting the truth out of her was difficult. 

If your wife (or husband) has an iPhone, like mine does (5s), then you are in for a bit of luck. The iPhone backup holds a hell of a lot of info. As I found out a few days ago. 

Firstly there are circumstances that need to be met, and if your cheating other half has computer knowledge it could be a bit difficult. Anyway, 

1. Get the iPhone back up file from the computer it's backed up on. 

In my case her computer (mac) had no space left to back up the iPhone, so she asked me to help her  Now, the backup files are located in the users library folder. 
i.e. ~/Library/Application Support/MobileSync/Backup/ 
(~ is the user name)

2. So I copied the 'Backup' folder to her 'unencrypted' external HD. It must be unencrypted, otherwise you need to know the password.

3. I deleted the files and folders within the 'Backup" folder to make room for the new backup files from the iPhone.

4. I then backed up her iPhone via iTunes and made sure that the backup is not encrypted.

5. When she was happy she went away with her phone and left the HD out. The next day she was out with friends.

6. I got the HD and copied the files to my computer. Then I put the HD back where I found it.

7. I downloaded a really good program called fonepaw (iPhone Data Recovery, iOS Transfer, Mobile Solution Expert - FonePaw). You need to pay for it, but I think there is a free trial version.

8. I followed the instructions, and after 15 minutes of opening the iPhone backup I had access to her camera roll, app photos, messages, call history, whats app etc. 

I got data from 2011 - 2015. 

The messages (iMessage) and sms were really interesting. She's been cheating on me for 5 years with the same guy! But now I have closure. 

Amazing piece of software.

If the iPhone backups are encrypted, then you need the password which was used at the time of encryption.

I hope all that made sense to you and maybe helps you in some way.


----------



## ScrambledEggs

Thor said:


> For a beginner, audio recording and mixing programs can have a steep learning curve. To improve sound you want to remove offending frequencies. Sometimes a notch filter will do it, other times a high pass or low pass filter.


Since I have general needs for Adobe products, I have a Creative Cloud subscription which gives you access to the full suite of Adobe applications. There is a tool in there called "Audition" which is excellent for audio work and I used it to process my VAR recordings. Not sure it would be worth it for a separate purchase but if you have CC for other stuff like Photoshop, you might not even be aware you also have it.


----------



## weightlifter

Audacity is awful to,learn but powerful and free.

Eggs...

Werent you the one that made a script to automate some phone activity?


----------



## ScrambledEggs

weightlifter said:


> Audacity is awful to,learn but powerful and free.
> 
> Eggs...
> 
> Werent you the one that made a script to automate some phone activity?


I don't have anything fancy for voice. I have scripting and methodology to cheaply capture and monitor all clear text (non-encrypted) internet traffic across an internet connection including rules to filter out most of the garbage. It is on the advanced tech side though and requires some extra hardware in the form of a switch with a feature that allows you to mirror ports (~$80), so I have not discussed it much here.


----------



## weightlifter

Dont post it publicly details wise.

Might we contact you should this methodology be useful?

Im near useless on phones and sniffing packets.


----------



## GusPolinski

ScrambledEggs said:


> I don't have anything fancy for voice. I have scripting and methodology to cheaply capture and monitor all clear text (non-encrypted) internet traffic across an internet connection including rules to filter out most of the garbage. It is on the advanced tech side though and requires some extra hardware in the form of a switch with a feature that allows you to mirror ports (~$80), so I have not discussed it much here.


Hmm... what did you use? Prosumer D-link/Linksys/Netgear switch?

Wouldn't mind reading an end-to-end summary re: your methodology.


----------



## ScrambledEggs

weightlifter said:


> Dont post it publicly details wise.
> 
> Might we contact you should this methodology be useful?
> 
> Im near useless on phones and sniffing packets.



Sure, no problem contacting me. I have a number of advanced tricks.




GusPolinski said:


> Hmm... what did you use? Prosumer D-link/Linksys/Netgear switch?
> 
> Wouldn't mind reading an end-to-end summary re: your methodology.


Netgear GS108T is what I use, but there are many switches that have the ability to span ports.

I'll type up a summary and PM you.


----------



## GusPolinski

ScrambledEggs said:


> Sure, no problem contacting me. I have a number of advanced tricks.


WL, do you happen to remember the conversation that you and I had a while back re: a "Sleuthing" group? We should probably revisit that. 




ScrambledEggs said:


> Netgear GS108T is what I use, but there are many switches that have the ability to span ports.
> 
> I'll type up a summary and PM you.


Thanks sir. I have an 8-port Cisco somethingorother, and it has a number of similar prosumer-ish capabilities, but I've not really looked too closely at any of them in some time.


----------



## GusPolinski

OK... so, as I've mentioned here before, I have more than one cell phone. In fact, I (currently) have a total of 6 phone numbers spread across 5 different cell phones. I'm not selling meth, cheating on my wife, or anything like that... I've just become a phone geek.

Anyway, while logged into my Facebook account a couple of days ago, I happened to look at my Activity Log. On the left-hand side I noticed that one of the listed filters was "Location History". I thought, "Hmm... that's odd... I thought I had my account pretty locked down." Nope.

I clicked the filter and BAM, there it was, MONTHS of pretty accurate location history. I did some reading up on this, and apparently I enabled the "Nearby Friends" setting on whichever of my phones FB has been tracking, as well as granting the FB app on the device access to location services on the device.

Sooo... something to think about.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Good tip Gus. I also noticed (at least on the app on my iPhone) it now has a search history of who've you searched for - current friends or otherwise. You can delete the history relativly easy... If one remembers to actually do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Melinda123

LordMayhem, thank you for the links for newbies. I am experiencing the 'hysterical bonding' and wondered what the h*ll was happening to me. I now know it is part of the process and don't have to feel guilty or ashamed. Sincerely appreciate the abbreviations listing - eveything here, all the info, is so very helpful.


----------



## ScrambledEggs

Mspy data breach. If you used it, swap out your CC and change your passwords. Maybe considering credit monitoring because the bad guys have fulls and tons of meta data on you from key logging.

http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/05/mspy-denies-breach-even-as-customers-confirm-it/


----------



## Bent not Broken

Just an FYI. I've recently started using a non activated iPhone 4 as a var. The sound quality is great, but the battery life isn't as good as I would hope, I got about 2.5 hours recording of her in the car before it died. I'm not in a position to activate it, or I would use it as a GPS as well, though, that would drain the battery faster. Just an idea for those who can't buy a var for whatever reason, but if you have an old smart phone laying around, give that a shot.


----------



## GusPolinski

Bent not Broken said:


> Just an FYI. I've recently started using a non activated iPhone 4 as a var. The sound quality is great, but the battery life isn't as good as I would hope, I got about 2.5 hours recording of her in the car before it died. I'm not in a position to activate it, or I would use it as a GPS as well, though, that would drain the battery faster. Just an idea for those who can't buy a var for whatever reason, but if you have an old smart phone laying around, give that a shot.


What kind of vehicle does she drive?

And is the iPhone GSM (ATT or T-Mobile) or CDMA? If CDMA, is it Verizon or Sprint?


----------



## ScrambledEggs

Best GPS Tracking option. -Cost vs Value Utility.

This Device is awesome:

GPS Log Book - Home

Only available on Amazon: 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009SA8UTQ/ref=cm_sw_su_dp



Pop off the sticker.
Remove the case carefully and put black tape around the LED's that flash. They look "fishy"/suspicious. Replace case.
Optional: Paint over the LED window with black nail polish.
Optional: Put some black tape over the micro USB port (for synching)
Put in cigarette lighter as your USB charger--Hide i plain sight.


Very accurate. Overlays on google maps and is accurate down to the space the car parks in in the parking lot. Really it is that good. Excellent web based syncing utility. No need to worry about battery life, or steep monthly fees for an unnecessary real time tracking service.


----------



## GusPolinski

ScrambledEggs said:


> Best GPS Tracking option. -Cost vs Value Utility.
> 
> This Device is awesome:
> 
> GPS Log Book - Home
> 
> Only available on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009SA8UTQ/ref=cm_sw_su_dp
> 
> 
> 
> Pop off the sticker.
> Remove the case carefully and put black tape around the LED's that flash. They look "fishy"/suspicious. Replace case.
> Optional: Paint over the LED window with black nail polish.
> Optional: Put some black tape over the micro USB port (for synching)
> Put in cigarette lighter as your USB charger--Hide i plain sight.
> 
> 
> Very accurate. Overlays on google maps and is accurate down to the space the car parks in in the parking lot. Really it is that good. Excellent web based syncing utility. No need to worry about battery life, or steep monthly fees for an unnecessary real time tracking service.


I'm actually tempted to buy one of those just to tinker around w/ it. (And, on a side note, newer models of the Chevy Silverado -- not sure about other GM models... not to mention other makes/models -- have a hidden, lockable compartment underneath the front seat... w/ a charging port in it.  )

It's be pretty awesome if they made a GPS that worked via an ODB connector.


----------



## ScrambledEggs

GusPolinski said:


> I'm actually tempted to buy one of those just to tinker around w/ it. (And, on a side note, newer models of the Chevy Silverado -- not sure about other GM models... not to mention other makes/models -- have a hidden, lockable compartment underneath the front seat... w/ a charging port in it.  )
> 
> It's be pretty awesome if they made a GPS that worked via an ODB connector.


Like this?

http://www.amazon.com/GoTrack-EZ--Z...F8&qid=1433041650&sr=1-7&keywords=gps+tracker


I would have gone this route, but all of these that I found require a monthly service fee for real time tracking. They are intended for fleet management. GPS Log book I can use it whenever and not use it for months without a problem. Most of the services require a $50 - $75 'reactivation' fee if you drop the service for even a month.


----------



## GusPolinski

ScrambledEggs said:


> Like this?
> 
> Amazon.com : GoTrack EZ--Zero Install Real-Time GPS Vehicle Tracker : Commercial Trucking Gps Units : GPS & Navigation
> 
> 
> I would have gone this route, but all of these that I found require a monthly service fee for real time tracking. They are intended for fleet management. GPS Log book I can use it whenever and not use it for months without a problem. Most of the services require a $50 - $75 'reactivation' fee if you drop the service for even a month.


That's why I mentioned that it would be cool if this specific product were offered w/ an ODB option.


----------



## ScrambledEggs

GusPolinski said:


> That's why I mentioned that it would be cool if this specific product were offered w/ an ODB option.


I missed that. But that is a no brainer right?

I did see some cheaters help site advise haters to check the ODB port but few probably do.


----------



## Bent not Broken

> What kind of vehicle does she drive?
> 
> And is the iPhone GSM (ATT or T-Mobile) or CDMA? If CDMA, is it Verizon or Sprint?


Its a Ford Explorer, and its AT&T, why?


----------



## GusPolinski

Bent not Broken said:


> Its a Ford Explorer...


Look around for any discrete charging ports that may be available in the vehicle. Trucks and SUVs tend to have more than a couple, and some of them may be hidden from view, which would be perfect.

You could also get a third-party external battery pack or battery case for the phone in order to provide it w/ some extra juice.



Bent not Broken said:


> ...and its AT&T, why?


That's awesome. Try taking it to an MVNO like Cricket, FreedomPop, MetroPCS, Straight Talk, etc to see about getting it activated on a very inexpensive talk/text/data plan. You might be able to find one for $30/mo or less.


----------



## ScrambledEggs

This belongs in this thread:

If you want to get a view of what your spouse is looking by watching network traffic, this can be achieved through the router if you administer and control it.

Gargoyle is an open source feature rich firmware software upgrade that works on many routers.

Gargoyle Router Management Utility

It has two features that are helpful. One that shows what domains (website servers) where visited and the other shows what search terms where searched on. Both give line item log entries with IP address or machine name making it is a simple matter to see what kind of websites are visited and searches are made. This can reveal dating sites, porn sites, searching for hotels locally, house hunting in other states--whatever. 

Notes:

You can filter your own machine IP to reduce clutter.

If your spouse is sophisticated and uses a personal VPN service or the TOR browser, this method is completely defeated and none of the traffic over the VPN will appear in the utility.

Also, Google now tries to default all searches to a secure connection (https) so it is increasingly hard to observe what search terms are made from the network, but some of the are still caught if they are submitted through some insecure forms.

You are looking for patterns of use, not a single hit on a domain because almost anything can get loaded with ad content by mistake. So if you see Match.com loaded once in a while, or even a porn site, that might just be a banner ad. But if they are spending an hour searching profiles on Match.com then will show up in the form of many related Match.com subdomains. For example (profiles.match.com, usr.match.com, and anything else like that. Look for patterns not single or few suspicious domains.

It is important to note that each domain will only show the latest 'hit' or entry and it moves up the log each time it is hit.

There is a lot of junk domains related to ad content, and backend services for the web, but what you are looking for should be easy to pick out. You can copy and paste the domains over to the browser to check them out.

If you just need to get an idea what is going on over the network this fits the bill.

Sample output Domains:










Sample output Searches:


----------



## Bent not Broken

This is great ScrambledEggs, unfortunately it's not compatible with my router. I think I'm going to have to research a bit more for mine. Currently I am routing all traffic through my server, where it is picked up by a couple of programs I have there (Wireshark, NetworkMiner, and Commview). Unfortunately, they don't display search queries. Also, I'm trying to see if the iPhone sends texts via wifi, when connected to the router, in which case, I'd love to see if I could catch them, and unscramble them.


----------



## GusPolinski

Bent not Broken said:


> This is great ScrambledEggs, unfortunately it's not compatible with my router. I think I'm going to have to research a bit more for mine. Currently I am routing all traffic through my server, where it is picked up by a couple of programs I have there (Wireshark, NetworkMiner, and Commview). Unfortunately, they don't display search queries.


New router!



Bent not Broken said:


> Also, I'm trying to see if the iPhone sends texts via wifi, when connected to the router...


It does.



Bent not Broken said:


> ...in which case, I'd love to see if I could catch them, and unscramble them.


Ehhh... you're not going to be able to do that.


----------



## Bent not Broken

She actually handed me her phone on Monday, and asked me to back it up to my computer. It was like hitting the lottery. There is programs out there that will open up the ios backup, let you see everytthing, and even let you see some deleted texts. Unfortunately, it lead to dday 2, which I will be posting about in the next day or two. I will be adding the names of the programs shortly as well.


----------



## GusPolinski

Bent not Broken said:


> She actually handed me her phone on Monday, and asked me to back it up to my computer. It was like hitting the lottery. There is programs out there that will open up the ios backup, let you see everytthing, and even let you see some deleted texts. Unfortunately, it lead to dday 2, which I will be posting about in the next day or two. I will be adding the names of the programs shortly as well.


Please share!

(Sorry, BTW.  )


----------



## ScrambledEggs

Bent not Broken said:


> This is great ScrambledEggs, unfortunately it's not compatible with my router. I think I'm going to have to research a bit more for mine. Currently I am routing all traffic through my server, where it is picked up by a couple of programs I have there (Wireshark, NetworkMiner, and Commview). Unfortunately, they don't display search queries. Also, I'm trying to see if the iPhone sends texts via wifi, when connected to the router, in which case, I'd love to see if I could catch them, and unscramble them.


If you have all that, you don't need Gargoyle. Here is the secret sauce to extract search queries out of your Wireshark captures. Note this is fairly advanced stuff and you need some Linux/Unix Shell experience to follow: (_Filenames in italics_)



*Extract http packets from pcap and drop them in a ordered text file:*



tshark -r _capture.pcap_ -P -Y "http" > _capture.txt_



*Use sed to remove machine ugliness and redundant information and drop non http lines in file with grep:*



sed 's/^.*http:/http:/' capture.txt | sed 's/[GET].*//' | grep http > _capture_cleaned.txt_



*Filter positively for text that matches any search with Google with Grep:*



more _capture_cleaned.txt_ | grep -i "google.com" | grep –i “search?”



*The output is the easy to understand line item extraction of what searches where made. For example this is what a search for "Facebook" would look like:*


-http://clients1.google.com/complete/search?client=safari&q=f

-http://clients1.google.com/complete/search?client=safari&q=fa

-http://clients1.google.com/complete/search?client=safari&q=face

-http://clients1.google.com/complete/search?client=safari&q=faceb

-http://clients1.google.com/complete/search?client=safari&q=facebo

-http://clients1.google.com/complete/search?client=safari&q=faceboo

-http://clients1.google.com/complete/search?client=safari&q=facebook




*Note that each character typed in the search box initiated a separate packet/search to Google as it was typed.
*​

Note that by default, Google now handles search by https so this method is not working so well any more. If you can get https disabled from the Google settings account you are in business with this. However, some searches force clear text http sessions and still can be observed, just not most searches.

You can do this all through searches in the Wireshark UI but it will be long and painful and hard to keep track of what you already looked at.


----------



## weightlifter

Added passage about KIK which according to a couple sites I found is THE app for cheaters ATM. If anyone cares to go to that two girl name cheat site to verify. Id be grateful.


----------



## J.deere

How can you ever find out if a fling happened but isn't going on now ? May be even a 1 time thing ? Probably could never right ?


----------



## GusPolinski

J.deere said:


> How can you ever find out if a fling happened but isn't going on now ? May be even a 1 time thing ? Probably could never right ?


Eh... depends. Are you able to narrow your suspicions down to a specific timeline?


----------



## ReidWright

J.deere said:


> How can you ever find out if a fling happened but isn't going on now ? May be even a 1 time thing ? Probably could never right ?


never say never! (say 'unlikely'), possibilities:


Old evidence from that time period (hotel bills, credit credit bills, telephone records, old phone or phone backup)
record a current conversation where the cheater talks about previous affairs with someone
polygraph (debatable)
spontaneous confession or someone else knows and finally decides to spill the beans. Possible ruse: have someone else get them talking/bragging about affairs over some drinks
find journal/diary


----------



## ScrambledEggs

New toy. With a 30 day battery and the $20 month to month service fee this might be the killer appliance for GPS monitoring.

dewalt mobilelock portable alarm with gps: protect and locate your remote and high value assets

My issue with the wireless trackers out there now is that they have a crappy battery life (two days max) are expensive to reactivate and often require a subscription for a year+. This seems devoid of all of those downsides.


----------



## Nucking Futs

I just ran across a video about this device. It has several modes, one of which is sort of like a var except it doesn't record, it calls whatever number you have programmed into it so you can listen. You can also call into it to listen. It's listed as a gps tracker but has no gps chip so you wouldn't want to use it as a tracker, but if a var is too expensive for you this thing is only $12 plus the cost of a prepaid sim, and if you have a smart phone you can probably set it to record all calls from this number.


----------



## Chaparral

bump


----------



## EleGirl

bump


----------



## GusPolinski

I'd like to have the contents of the initial post of this thread thrown in for good measure/honorable mention; some of the information given may be a bit outdated, but the mindset that's on display here is just amazing...



DevastatedDad said:


> Been emailing a lot of people privately about this mainly to prevent my FWW from knowing what all I am capable of. I think I don't care too much about that anymore. If I get a gut feeling next time, I am going to hire a P.I. With that said, here goes.
> 
> I am not putting links here because I think that is frowned upon. If that is not the case, I will edit and add them in
> 
> Also, there may be other things out there but I have used all of these, and they are all pretty damn cheap compared to the competition and all work wonderfully.
> 
> *
> 1. Computer (Spying and recovering deleted data)*
> 
> *Recovering data*
> google an app called "File rescue plus" from a company called software shelf.
> 
> When a file is deleted, it is not removed but the first handful of bytes are written over with a code that tells the computer "there is a file here but if you need the space, feel free to overwrite it"
> 
> This program identifies all deleted files on the computer. You can apply filters like "*.jpg" so it just retrieves images.
> 
> This is super handy for SD cards. Most phones have an SD card and this program will scan it and retrieve anything deleted from the card.
> 
> *Spying*
> Look for a program called "power spy" from a company called eMatrixSoft
> 
> This program is a gem. It tracks:
> 
> All keys types
> Emails sent / received
> Yahoo messenger, AIM, ICQ
> Skype
> Facebook chats
> Will take a screen shot as frequently as you want
> It does all that and more and does not show up anywhere.
> It is totally invisible. You get on their machine and type in a specific key combination, and you are presented with a name and password prompt and you are presented with the screen below where you can dig through all their crap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can set it up to email you the data as well.
> The other great thing about the above app is the key logger.
> even if their password appears as a bunch of asterisks in the screenshots, the keylogger will capture it and you get passwords to all their accounts.
> 
> *Cell phone Spying*
> 
> *1. I want to read his / her texts*
> for android users, the simplest cheapest thing to get is an app called "text tracker 2"
> 
> you setup a gmail account, install this program on the target phone and associate it w/ that account. All texts to and from the phone are also emailed to that gmail account. The good part is it uses email so if you have a limited text plan, you don't get bit by it sending a dupe text.
> 
> A lot of text trackers use SMS to forward a text to you. so for every 1 text WW sends, your account shows 2
> This one does not have that problem.
> 
> 
> *2. Who is she / he contacting*
> 
> there is a webpage called spydialer (google it)
> look at your phone bill and if you see hundreds of calls / texts get the number, go to that website, enter the number and it will call the phone without it actually ringing. the website records the outgoing message so you know who the number belongs too.
> 
> Meaning the target phone never rings, but you get a recording of "hi this is POSOM, I cant come to my phone right now..."
> 
> 
> *3. I want EVERYTHING (not for the faint of heart)*
> look for an app called spy bubble. It takes 5 min to install and runs invisible to the phone user. also you can configure it after the fact from the website so you really only need access to the phone for a moment.
> 
> 
> Text Tracking (SMS and MMS)
> Any photo taken with the phone is saved
> records 15 minutes of all phone calls made
> you can snap a picture remotely
> Captures environment recordings by accessing the phone's mic. This eliminates the need for a VAR as you can hear the phone calls Also hear them in the act (That is how I ended up here on TAM)
> Captures environment video by accessing the phone's camera.
> GPS tracking
> complete list of stored contacts
> You can see the phone's calendar
> 
> All this data is stored on a server you log into and can browse it.
> Here is what is available to browse in the control panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other tools out there that will recover deleted facebook chats but I will leave it up to you to google that.
> I own the phone and computer I installed the tools above on but I do not own the facebook servers. If you have the balls, google that stuff and think long and hard about that.
> 
> *Catching them in the act*
> Google motion activated spy camera. I have a small collection of these things. they are very cheap and well hidden.
> 
> Then can be disguised as light switches, alarm clocks, door knobs, coat hangers. Many verities of day to day objects that nobody would suspect.
> 
> I have one that looks just like a flash drive and actually works as one. It fits nicely in the ceiling vent found in every room in the house. $25 on ebay. The other good thing abut it is I can just leave it lying on the counter and it looks like a flash drive but it is recording.
> 
> I will add more if I think of it. I know I have more of these tools but these are the ones I have found to be most helpful and least expensive.
> 
> 
> *The best spy tool*
> Last thing. the most powerful spy tool you have is your gut.
> I knew it was happening and I knew the exact moment when I realized it. we were having lunch and something wasn't right. I almost asked if she was cheating. In my gut, I knew something was off and I knew what it was. Went to the cell phone and found out she had just come from "meeting w/ him" to have lunch with me.
> 
> Look at the threads on here. they are all titled things like :
> "is she cheating or am I crazy"
> "I think I am being betrayed"
> "I suspect... blah"
> the list goes on
> 
> Every one of these threads' titles are based on a gut feeling.
> Thus far, every one of them has been correct.
> 
> So these tools are great for getting the hard evidence but it seems more often than not, the answer to "Is this really happening?" is something you already know.
> 
> *
> If anyone wants to add to this, PM me and I will append to original post.*
> 
> 
> *Appended (this is input from other Tammers. I have not tested it)*
> 
> 
> *Remote Keyloggers*
> Here is a device that can help you get PC Passwords without logging onto a computer. It's a USB device that the keyboard plugs into. the Keydemon then plugs into the usb port on the PC. The company has different configurations of these gadgits.
> 
> Website called keydemon
> 
> And here is a keylogger that sends the data to a website... It's useful in some cases... like when a spouse never gets off their computer. Or you want to monitor it from a different location.
> 
> Website called webwatcherdata
> 
> It's a keylogger that is installed on the PC. IT sends the data (keylog files and screen captures, etc) to a website so you can access the file without getting back on her computer once it's installed.
> 
> Edit: I got the helix program, and it is probably going to be confusing for non technical folks but I found another tool called:
> Internet Evidence Finder from magnet forensics.
> Holy Crap!
> 
> It is not a fluff tool at all but it is easy to use by even a non technical person, and it will retrieve AIM, YM, Gtalk, Skype, ICQ, ... the list goes on and on. The screen shot below just shows about 1/4 of what it can retrieve. I put it on my computer and it got a sh!t ton of messages I had sent/received and deleted on various utilities. I am guessing this tool will be the most powerful tool for catching the WWs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no ideal how legal or illegal any of this is. Something to consider when you go down this path
> 
> 
> My Story


 @DevastatedDad, wherever you are, I hope you and your family are doing well.

:allhail:


----------



## GusPolinski

Something else to keep in mind...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...-your-iphone-being-trackd-find-my-iphone.html


----------



## MattMatt

For anyone who doubts the efficecy of using covert Intel gathering techniques or technology, please read this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

Found these earlier today...

How to Track the Location of Your Family and Friends on Any Mobile Device « Smartphones

How to Secretly Track Someone's Location Using Your iPhone « iOS Gadget Hacks

How to Record Phone Calls on Your iPhone « iOS Gadget Hacks

4 Ways to Crack a Facebook Password and How to Protect Yourself from Them « Null Byte


----------



## planecrazy

I had to use none of that to catch mine. It was mostly EA. i dont know if she wanted me to find out or im just so observant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uncover

Just a helpful heads-up when it comes to installing anything on a computer. If you do it, you could get in trouble, and nothing you find is usable in court. If you let a PI copy the data down and do forensic analysis on it, you can use the info in court (check your state laws first). So you might want to invest in the latter if you're able to get enough alone time with a computer to let the PI copy it.


----------



## As'laDain

here is one that most people dont know about. i know a couple people in my line of work who have caught their spouses cheating using them using their wifi capable devices. their spouses knew they were pretty good with communications technologies, so they were very careful. they didnt know about wifi vulnerabilities. 

https://blog.rootshell.be/2012/01/12/show-me-your-ssids-ill-tell-who-you-are/

https://www.sensepost.com/blog/2012/snoopy-a-distributed-tracking-and-profiling-framework/


----------



## GusPolinski

This isn't really an "evidence" post, per se, but it does involve general tech stuff, so I figured that it would sort of fit here.

@SecondTime'Round and @Nomorebeans... I can't remember which of you mentioned getting harassing calls from your ex (Hell, maybe it was both -- or neither! -- of you) at some point, but here you go...

Use a Silent Ringtone to Ignore Specific Callers to Your iPhone | OSXDaily

Anyway, I happened upon this by chance a couple of days ago and thought it might be useful.

ETA: I think it might have actually been @joannacroc that was needing this.


----------



## Derryn Hunch

*MOBILEdit! Forensic*

Not sure if its been posted already - but I have been having a play around with this rather impressive little forensic recovery software package - it comes in a couple of modules that you can either chose to download further plug ins for extra capabilities.

The free to download trial version that I've been playing with on a few different mobile OS/Phone platforms: Standard Android OS, CynogenMod Android 11 based custom ROM with full privacy and personal data access lock downs in place, iOS (on an Iphone4s) and finally on a secure build Android version called PrivateOS, which the Blackphone uses. 

There has been no "trial version restrictions" at all and I am impressed enough with it that I made a special visit back to this crazy little corner of the internet to let the people who unfortunately need to call on this stuff know!

It has performed flawlessly on all platforms, works as advertised and basically the only things it has been unable to recover as useful data has been the text messages from my CynogenMod ROM Galaxy S5 and PrivateOS ROM Blackphone - and there's good reason for that... the blackphone stores its messages as encrypted data within a highly secure storage container as part of the "SilentText" messaging platform and the CynagenMod S5 I have is highly customized for security of personal data too - and I'm using TextSecure as my messaging platform on that - which is an app that allows you to send encrypted SMS's and also stores the SMS data within a secondary encrypted storage container... so basically there is nothing that will pull that data anyway.

The other plus is that it has managed to pull the whole file system from the standard unmodified Android ROM phone without having to root the phone! Same deal with the iPhone - no jailbreaking required!

It's as simple as it gets - this is one of the most easy to use bits of forensic data recovery software I've seen so far and my biggest reason for posting about it here is because I see so many people posting threads for help trying to get their head around how to do this... not all of us are computer geeks afterall and I think this might me perfect for those who are a little computer illiterate 

Enjoy!


----------



## PhillyGuy13

So was playing around on my iPhone today while sitting in my car waiting for my next appointment.

With iOS 9.0, when you swipe right, it displays your most common apps that you use, and a list of contacts you most often text with. It displays 4 most common contacts, and you can show more to increase to 8 contacts.

For fun, I deleted a few conversations with friends. It's been several hours, those friends still show as contact suggestions. So this may be able to give a suspicious spouse something to look for. Both Apple and non-Apple users come up. Not sure if this can be disabled in settings...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

Beware...

Burner's disposable phone numbers save everything in the cloud


----------



## GusPolinski

PhillyGuy13 said:


> So was playing around on my iPhone today while sitting in my car waiting for my next appointment.
> 
> With iOS 9.0, when you swipe right, it displays your most common apps that you use, and a list of contacts you most often text with. It displays 4 most common contacts, and you can show more to increase to 8 contacts.
> 
> For fun, I deleted a few conversations with friends. It's been several hours, those friends still show as contact suggestions. So this may be able to give a suspicious spouse something to look for. Both Apple and non-Apple users come up. Not sure if this can be disabled in settings...


FYI...

How to customize iOS 9's proactive search

How to Fix iOS 9's Biggest Annoyances


----------



## tech-novelist

GusPolinski said:


> This isn't really an "evidence" post, per se, but it does involve general tech stuff, so I figured that it would sort of fit here.
> 
> @SecondTime'Round and @Nomorebeans... I can't remember which of you mentioned getting harassing calls from your ex (Hell, maybe it was both -- or neither! -- of you) at some point, but here you go...
> 
> Use a Silent Ringtone to Ignore Specific Callers to Your iPhone | OSXDaily
> 
> Anyway, I happened upon this by chance a couple of days ago and thought it might be useful.
> 
> ETA: I think it might have actually been @joannacroc that was needing this.


You don't even need an iPhone to do that. I have an ancient dumbphone and it lets me assign junk calls to contacts I have set up called "idiots1" through "idiotsn", to which I assign a silent ringtone.


----------



## GusPolinski

technovelist said:


> You don't even need an iPhone to do that. I have an ancient dumbphone and it lets me assign junk calls to contacts I have set up called "idiots1" through "idiotsn", to which I assign a silent ringtone.


I mentioned the iPhone specifically because there is no default "silent" ringtone for the iPhone.

Not sure about Android, Windows phone, Blackberry, etc.


----------



## tech-novelist

GusPolinski said:


> I mentioned the iPhone specifically because there is no default "silent" ringtone for the iPhone.
> 
> Not sure about Android, Windows phone, Blackberry, etc.


See, I'm so out of touch I didn't even know that. 
I have an LG Rumor phone, which I don't think runs any operating system known to man. (It's probably some Linux variant, but I don't know which one.)


----------



## Thor

Messages on an iPad are not deleted when the text message is deleted from the iPhone. Both have to be set up to be on the same appleid, which means when the iPad is first connected to that ID there *will be* a notification sent to the phone and every other device (desktop, laptop, ipod) and the email associated with that appleid, so you have to have access to those devices if you are establishing a new device on the appleid. 

On the iPad, go to Settings, Messages. Enable iMessage. Disable "Send Read Receipts". Do that to be sure nobody gets a notification you read the messages! Click on Send & Receive. Here you see the phone number and emails set up with that appleid. This might inform you of a secret email address. Don't add any new emails to this list. Make sure to set "Keep Messages" to Forever. Under "Audio Messages" and "Video Messages" be sure those are set to "Never". Otherwise those messages are deleted in 2 minutes.

Whenever this iPad is online either via wifi or 3G, it will receive a copy of all text messages, audio messages, and video messages sent to the phone number of the appleid. Even if your spouse erases messages from their phone, the messages will still be on the iPad.

iMessage on a desktop or laptop does the same thing. When you set it up, it will require a code from the iPhone which is sent like a text message. You will need to have access to the iPhone when you set this up.

Every device and email on the appleid *will receive* a notification that another device has been added to the appleid and also a message that a new device was added to Messages. You must have access to the email, the iPhone, the iPad, and any desktop or laptop on this account. Probably also any iPod on the account.

Now you can get real time reception of any text message, imessage, audio message, or video message sent or received by the target phone (or from their laptop/desktop).


----------



## GusPolinski

Bump


----------



## soccermom2three

I was just going to add what Thor said on 10/10/15. I just noticed this about a month ago. I use a MacBook Air and it's set up for iMessaging, (which so cool), but when I delete a text on my phone, (like FB or Amazon), they are still on my Mac. Just because your cheating spouse is deleting texts on their phone, they could still be on their iPad or Mac.


----------



## GusPolinski

soccermom2three said:


> I was just going to add what Thor said on 10/10/15. I just noticed this about a month ago. I use a MacBook Air and it's set up for iMessaging, (which so cool), but when I delete a text on my phone, (like FB or Amazon), they are still on my Mac. Just because your cheating spouse is deleting texts on their phone, they could still be on their iPad or Mac.


Yep!


----------



## soccermom2three

Okay, so my BIL, (the most clueless guy ever when it comes to anything tech), just fell upon another snooping idea on an iPhone.

If you have a kid with an iPhone and they have the Find My Friends app and the cheating spouse is a "friend" on the app you can monitoring them from your kid's phone.

My husband was telling my BIL about the app and BIL decided to put the app on my 11 year old nieces phone but found that it was already there and SIL was on there as a friend. They are living separately but she trying to keep him as plan B. They have a pre-arranged time for calling the kids to say good night, around 8:30. He has figured out that when she's going out for the night, she will call way earlier, like 7pm. So a few days ago, she calls early to talk to the girls and she's going on and on about how tired she is from work and how she's just going to pick up food and go straight home to her apartment and crash. While she's saying all this he's watching her on niece's phone drive in the opposite direction and she ends up at a bar.


----------



## GusPolinski

soccermom2three said:


> Okay, so my BIL, (the most clueless guy ever when it comes to anything tech), just fell upon another snooping idea on an iPhone.
> 
> If you have a kid with an iPhone and they have the Find My Friends app and the cheating spouse is a "friend" on the app you can monitoring them from your kid's phone.
> 
> My husband was telling my BIL about the app and BIL decided to put the app on my 11 year old nieces phone but found that it was already there and SIL was on there as a friend. They are living separately but she trying to keep him as plan B. They have a pre-arranged time for calling the kids to say good night, around 8:30. He has figured out that when she's going out for the night, she will call way earlier, like 7pm. So a few days ago, she calls early to talk to the girls and she's going on and on about how tired she is from work and how she's just going to pick up food and go straight home to her apartment and crash. While she's saying all this he's watching her on niece's phone drive in the opposite direction and she ends up at a bar.


The "Find My Phone" and "Find My Friends" apps are especially powerful when two or more iCloud accounts are linked via Apple's "Family Sharing" functionality...

Using FMI w/o FS sends e-mail notifications.

Using FMI w/ FS _*doesn't* send e-mail notifications_, and you can quickly cycle between every device associated w/ each linked account.

Using FMF _never_ sends notifications, and that's whether Family Sharing has been enabled or not. That said, you have to "friend" each other within in app in order to use it. But once you've done that, you can set alerts (not persistent, though) that trigger upon leaving or arriving at different locations. Want to know when your spouse leaves work? You can set an alert for that. A warning, though... if he or she knows what to look for, it won't take them very long to realize that you're keeping tabs on them.


----------



## soccermom2three

My husband and I have tried the alert option on Find My Friends and it has never worked. He works about 20 minutes away and I'll set it to let me know when he leaves and I've never received a notification. It hasn't worked for him either.


----------



## GusPolinski

Does he work in an area where cell connectivity is hit or miss?


----------



## soccermom2three

Yes!


----------



## GusPolinski

Who is your provider? If I had to guess, I'd say Sprint, T-Mobile, or one of their MVNOs.


----------



## weightlifter

soccermom2three said:


> Okay, so my BIL, (the most clueless guy ever when it comes to anything tech), just fell upon another snooping idea on an iPhone.
> 
> If you have a kid with an iPhone and they have the Find My Friends app and the cheating spouse is a "friend" on the app you can monitoring them from your kid's phone.
> 
> My husband was telling my BIL about the app and BIL decided to put the app on my 11 year old nieces phone but found that it was already there and SIL was on there as a friend. They are living separately but she trying to keep him as plan B. They have a pre-arranged time for calling the kids to say good night, around 8:30. He has figured out that when she's going out for the night, she will call way earlier, like 7pm. So a few days ago, she calls early to talk to the girls and she's going on and on about how tired she is from work and how she's just going to pick up food and go straight home to her apartment and crash. While she's saying all this he's watching her on niece's phone drive in the opposite direction and she ends up at a bar.


Soccer mom doing cwi tech help.
#darthvader voice.
Welcome to the dark side.

Btw how is the bil doing? He ever gonna divorce her?


----------



## soccermom2three

GusPolinski said:


> Who is your provider? If I had to guess, I'd say Sprint, T-Mobile, or one of their MVNOs.


AT&T


----------



## GusPolinski

soccermom2three said:


> AT&T


Ah. We used them years ago. Decent network overall but no shortage of dead zones.


----------



## soccermom2three

weightlifter said:


> Soccer mom doing cwi tech help.
> #darthvader voice.
> Welcome to the dark side.
> 
> Btw how is the bil doing? He ever gonna divorce her?


No divorce yet but he has told her he's filing. The conversation went something like this:

BIL: I'm lonely and I want to find someone that actually wants to be with me. It's time to divorce.
SIL: FINE! We can date other people. (Umm, she's been doing that for almost 4 years.)
BIL: No, I want to divorce. I'm not going to date anyone until we're divorced. I'll give you a couple of days to think about it.

Two days later:
BIL: Okay, what do you want to do?
SIL: Let's date other people.
BIL: No, I'm not going to date other people until I'm divorced.
SIL: Okay, Let's do it!
BIL: Do what? (he wants her to say the word divorce.)
SIL: Fine! get divorced!

Can you imagine? She just wants to keep him around, for what? She's already on her 2nd OM. We think the 1st one dumped her once his divorce was final. There is something mentally wrong with her. I sent my BIL a linked to a site describing NPD. He said it was the enlightening thing he's ever read, she checked almost every box. It just clicked in his head that it was just not going to work with her.


----------



## GusPolinski

soccermom2three said:


> No divorce yet but he has told her he's filing. The conversation went something like this:
> 
> BIL: I'm lonely and I want to find someone that actually wants to be with me. It's time to divorce.
> SIL: FINE! We can date other people. (Umm, she's been doing that for almost 4 years.)
> BIL: No, I want to divorce. I'm not going to date anyone until we're divorced. I'll give you a couple of days to think about it.
> 
> Two days later:
> BIL: Okay, what do you want to do?
> SIL: Let's date other people.
> BIL: No, I'm not going to date other people until I'm divorced.
> SIL: Okay, Let's do it!
> BIL: Do what? (he wants her to say the word divorce.)
> SIL: Fine! get divorced!
> 
> Can you imagine? She just wants to keep him around, for what? She's already on her 2nd OM. We think the 1st one dumped her once his divorce was final. There is something mentally wrong with her. I sent my BIL a linked to a site describing NPD. He said it was the enlightening thing he's ever read, she checked almost every box. It just clicked in his head that it was just not going to work with her.


No offense but there's something wrong w/ your BIL as well.


----------



## soccermom2three

GusPolinski said:


> No offense but there's something wrong w/ your BIL as well.


No offense taken. This whole ordeal has gone on way too long. He told us 3 years that he was suspicious that SIL was having affair (that's when I found TAM) and those suspicions had started 9 months before he told us. Believe me, he has done nothing but frustrate me and my husband. Do you know where is right now? He spending the next week camping in the desert. Motorcycle riding with her side of the family. They go every year for Thanksgiving week. The last couple of years she has treated him like **** on this trip to the point where he wants to pack up and come home but he stays because the kids love the trip so much. We think he's a glutton for punishment. I know that his main concern has been the kids. He just didn't want them to be from a broken home. He told us that when the kids are older and they ask him about the divorce, he wants to be able to tell them that he did everything he could to keep the family together.


----------



## GusPolinski

soccermom2three said:


> No offense taken. This whole ordeal has gone on way too long. He told us 3 years that he was suspicious that SIL was having affair (that's when I found TAM) and those suspicions had started 9 months before he told us. Believe me, he has done nothing but frustrate me and my husband. Do you know where is right now? He spending the next week camping in the desert. Motorcycle riding with her side of the family. They go every year for Thanksgiving week. The last couple of years she has treated him like **** on this trip to the point where he wants to pack up and come home but he stays because the kids love the trip so much. We think he's a glutton for punishment. I know that his main concern has been the kids. He just didn't want them to be from a broken home. He told us that when the kids are older and they ask him about the divorce, *he wants to be able to tell them that he did everything he could to keep the family together.*


Except he hasn't.

_At least not yet._


----------



## tom67

GusPolinski said:


> Except he hasn't.
> 
> _At least not yet._


soccermom he needs an intervention but after that move on.
Wow :slap::slap:


----------



## weightlifter

Soccermom. BIL= your husbands brother?


----------



## soccermom2three

weightlifter said:


> Soccermom. BIL= your husbands brother?



Yes. I've known since he was 12 years old. I hate seeing him go through this. He is such a great guy, good father and he was a good husband. He didn't deserve any of this.


----------



## weightlifter

soccermom2three said:


> Yes. I've known since he was 12 years old. I hate seeing him go through this. He is such a great guy, good father and he was a good husband. He didn't deserve any of this.


Hint for the future.

Women (namedsoccermom) often have access to friends who are great women possibly not even in the dating pool. **cough** accidental meetings **cough** 

Nothing beats a recommendation from another woman. 

Well except being a rich athlete actor and rockstar.

Just sayin.


----------



## Thingstodo

Alright then, first post - I won't bore everyone with my tale of woe (at least not now anyway), there are many, many others on here far worse off than I am.

Thank you all of you this this awesome thread! 



weightlifter said:


> VARs and Evidence Gathering
> 
> Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 or ICDPX333 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY a cheap VAR. SONY SONY SONY. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon here IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.


I would much appreciate if anyone is able to answer a few questions regarding models and Australian versions if any

1. are these models still the most current ones? 

2. I'm in Australia, figuring the models here may be slightly different (just to mess with us lol), also there are some BX models. I can get them easily enough, just want to make sure that I'm getting suitable ones. I can get these from overseas, but there is the shipping time issue.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lovecat

I was able to snoop a little before but now he has everything locked down better than fort knox. I can't even see his devices on the network anymore.

He has multiple OS and Virtual machines as well as Tor browser. If I turn his phone or pc on, I need a password and the correct network name to even log onto his machine.


----------



## weightlifter

Thingstodo said:


> Alright then, first post - I won't bore everyone with my tale of woe (at least not now anyway), there are many, many others on here far worse off than I am.
> 
> Thank you all of you this this awesome thread!
> 
> 
> I would much appreciate if anyone is able to answer a few questions regarding models and Australian versions if any
> 
> 1. are these models still the most current ones?
> 
> 2. I'm in Australia, figuring the models here may be slightly different (just to mess with us lol), also there are some BX models. I can get them easily enough, just want to make sure that I'm getting suitable ones. I can get these from overseas, but there is the shipping time issue.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


ICDPX333 is current in the US. Put it this way. BUY SONY. I dont work for nor have an interest in them other than their vars are top notch. Other brands have been used with varying success from equal to Sony to utter failure. Sony is safe. Buying cheap is disaster.


----------



## weightlifter

lovecat said:


> I was able to snoop a little before but now he has everything locked down better than fort knox. I can't even see his devices on the network anymore.
> 
> He has multiple OS and Virtual machines as well as Tor browser. If I turn his phone or pc on, I need a password and the correct network name to even log onto his machine.


There are USB stick applications that will bypass this. He may have things that will detect the intrusion though. Id suggest the other methods such as VAR.


----------



## lovecat

weightlifter said:


> There are USB stick applications that will bypass this. He may have things that will detect the intrusion though. Id suggest the other methods such as VAR.


Ok I do have a VAR but all his doings is online. I wonder if a tiny camera mounted behind him would work?


----------



## Mrs. Rodriguez

Husband has his phone 24/7
I can't ever get it to down load software
Is there anyway I can download one with out needing his phone
I have iPhone


----------



## weightlifter

Look at the bill to see patterns. Iphone account info can be put into another device.
On actually doing it and somehow intercepting the warning email...
PAGING GUSPOLINSKI!!!!


----------



## weightlifter

lovecat said:


> Ok I do have a VAR but all his doings is online. I wonder if a tiny camera mounted behind him would work?


disguised activeon?


----------



## GusPolinski

Mrs. Rodriguez said:


> Husband has his phone 24/7
> I can't ever get it to down load software
> Is there anyway I can download one with out needing his phone
> I have iPhone


What kind of phone does HE use? I'll assume it's an iPhone for now...

Do you use the same Apple ID on both phones (i.e. his and yours)?

If not...

a) Do you happen to have the username (it will be an e-mail address) and password for his Apple ID?

b) Do you happen to have the password for the e-mail address associated w/ his Apple ID?

Also, do you happen to know whether or not he has iCloud backups enabled on his phone? If not, does he back it up locally to a Mac or PC?


----------



## weightlifter

We need to get a petition going to get the mods to change Gus's title from member to Apple Diety


----------



## GusPolinski

Ehhh... I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Nucking Futs

GusPolinski said:


> Ehhh... I wouldn't go that far.


How about Granny Smith? Or Red Delicious? Or a combination, Granny Delicious? :grin2:


----------



## Mrs. Rodriguez

GusPolinski said:


> Mrs. Rodriguez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Husband has his phone 24/7
> I can't ever get it to down load software
> Is there anyway I can download one with out needing his phone
> I have iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of phone does HE use? I'll assume it's an iPhone for now...
> 
> Do you use the same Apple ID on both phones (i.e. his and yours)?
> 
> If not...
> 
> a) Do you happen to have the username (it will be an e-mail address) and password for his Apple ID?
> 
> b) Do you happen to have the password for the e-mail address associated w/ his Apple ID?
> 
> Also, do you happen to know whether or not he has iCloud backups enabled on his phone? If not, does he back it up locally to a Mac or PC?
Click to expand...

He has iPhone 6
We share same Apple ID and I have password 

He does not use iCloud on his phone 

I don't know his email passwords


----------



## GusPolinski

Mrs. Rodriguez said:


> He has iPhone 6
> We share same Apple ID and I have password
> 
> He does not use iCloud on his phone
> 
> I don't know his email passwords


OK, so you're looking to get into his phone...

If you're sharing the same Apple ID, and you're both using iMessage, then you should see anything that he sends and/or receives via iMessage. 

Does he have device lock code enabled on his phone? If so, do you know what it is?

Are you looking for something specific (call records, texts, e-mails, which apps he has loaded, etc) or you just want to peek around a bit?

Maybe go into detail w/ respect to some of your suspicions.

Might be a good idea for you to start your own thread.


----------



## Mrs. Rodriguez

GusPolinski said:


> Mrs. Rodriguez said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has iPhone 6
> We share same Apple ID and I have password
> 
> He does not use iCloud on his phone
> 
> I don't know his email passwords
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you're looking to get into his phone...
> 
> If you're sharing the same Apple ID, and you're both using iMessage, then you should see anything that he sends and/or receives via iMessage.
> 
> Does he have device lock code enabled on his phone? If so, do you know what it is?
> 
> Are you looking for something specific (call records, texts, e-mails, which apps he has loaded, etc) or you just want to peek around a bit?
> 
> Maybe go into detail w/ respect to some of your suspicions.
> 
> Might be a good idea for you to start your own thread.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your help! 
How do I get to see all his messages?

I want to see what sites he's going to, who he's texting, and what he's saying. I want everything. I recently posted a thread. He's been lying about money and I can't trust anything he says right now so I want to make sure hes not hiding anything else too
And he's always had iCloud off


----------



## GusPolinski

Mrs. Rodriguez said:


> Thank you for your help!
> How do I get to see all his messages?
> 
> I want to see what sites he's going to, who he's texting, and what he's saying. I want everything. I recently posted a thread. He's been lying about money and I can't trust anything he says right now so I want to make sure hes not hiding anything else too
> *And he's always had iCloud off*


Just so we're clear, do you mean iMessage?

Are you able to pull up call and text records via your wireless provider's website?

If not, you might want to drop by one of your provider's local stores tomorrow to see if they can print out the past 2 or 3 months of activity for you.


----------



## Thingstodo

weightlifter said:


> ICDPX333 is current in the US. Put it this way. BUY SONY. I dont work for nor have an interest in them other than their vars are top notch. Other brands have been used with varying success from equal to Sony to utter failure. Sony is safe. Buying cheap is disaster.


Thanks for that, alas they are very hard to find here. I can get them from overseas, but will take over a week, by which time I'm likely to have left the property. FML, my stupidity and naivety. .. might buy them anyway >


----------



## Thingstodo

Alrighty the, are the ICDPX440's any good? I can get them now, will cost more, but now is now...


----------



## weightlifter

#Yodavoice

Feel the force of Sony young one...

Ive heard of people using other models of Sony. Any problems Ive heard were related to poor placement or not programming correctly. THEY ARE A PITA to program at first. Do a test run on YOURSELF.


----------



## Thingstodo

Got one on order, picked up another Sony to tide me over in meantime. Two sets of batteries in two days... i think I'm doing it wrong lol


----------



## abart

Damn, this thread is great i wish i had this along time ago


----------



## Cynthia

Thingstodo said:


> Got one on order, picked up another Sony to tide me over in meantime. Two sets of batteries in two days... i think I'm doing it wrong lol


You are doing it wrong. There is a setting on the machine for voice operated. It only records when there is a voice. This cuts way down on battery usage. Lithium batteries are more expensive, but they last much longer than standard batteries.


----------



## weightlifter

CynthiaDe said:


> You are doing it wrong. There is a setting on the machine for voice operated. It only records when there is a voice. This cuts way down on battery usage. Lithium batteries are more expensive, but they last much longer than standard batteries.


Listen to the knowing Cynthia.

Oh and buy lithium batteries.


----------



## Thingstodo

CynthiaDe said:


> You are doing it wrong. There is a setting on the machine for voice operated. It only records when there is a voice. This cuts way down on battery usage. Lithium batteries are more expensive, but they last much longer than standard batteries.





weightlifter said:


> Listen to the knowing Cynthia.
> 
> Oh and buy lithium batteries.


Lithium batteries it is then- already set to VOR, and LED / sound are off. Does seem to be some speaker hiss though, so volume down to min. May need to sacrifice headphones to stop that...

It's largely moot at this point - we're moving out of our house next week. Will likely be for phone conversations in future. She has already gotten another man, quite clear they are in a relationship, she just refuses to talk about it.


----------



## EverythingU.RNot

I so have 10,000 questions for you.... LoL


----------



## weightlifter

DONT use the var to listen to it. DL to a comp. Using the VAR to listen is awful.


----------



## moco82

Can Fonelab recover Viber messages?


----------



## ReidWright

moco82 said:


> Can Fonelab recover Viber messages?


no.

sms, imessage, and whatsapp only

tenorshare claims to, but I've never tried it


----------



## Homer j

What is the listening range? Our bedroom is 12x 14 I think, not really big. Our closets don't have doors on them. Will it catch things if I put it there, or does it need to be within 6' of the person talking? Just curious. Gonna get one this weekend and get it installed before she gets home Sunday night.


----------



## Thor

Homer j said:


> What is the listening range? Our bedroom is 12x 14 I think, not really big. Our closets don't have doors on them. Will it catch things if I put it there, or does it need to be within 6' of the person talking? Just curious. Gonna get one this weekend and get it installed before she gets home Sunday night.


A lot will depend on other background noises. Your home heating system can be quite noisy, btw. I record music in a home studio and it is surprising how much background noise there is, with the home heating system especially loud. Other things such as dogs, cars, tv shows, etc will create some possible noise problems for you. Just be aware of what is near where you have your VAR.

Your closet may be a good place, but I would run a test before relying on that location. If you have some junk on your night stand, a VAR pen could be just the thing. It is a pen with a built in VAR. Be aware of things which may muffle the sound, such as putting the VAR behind clothing in your closet.

Keep in mind your wife may vacuum under the bed, or dust around the edges of things. Put the VAR where she can't see it if she is looking under the bed, etc. Use a strong velcro tape if you mount it under or behind a piece of furniture. You don't want it bumping loose or falling off accidentally. Deactivate all sounds, beeps, and notifications on the VAR. If it has a speaker built in, plug in earbuds (or cut the plug off of old earbuds and just use the plug itself) which should ensure the speaker is bypassed.


----------



## Homer j

Will do. Planning on getting it tomorrow. BTW, after I've gotten my answers what else are these good for? Granted $60 is worth piece of mind, but just curious if this is a purchase I'll never use again after this.


----------



## tech-novelist

There are some interesting devices here that might come in handy in certain situations: vectu : 3Gstore.com

I've dealt with this vendor (3gstore.com) in the past and am a satisfied customer; I don't get any compensation for posting this.


----------



## weltschmerz

Has anyone here used Spytech SpyAgent or All In One Keylogger? Reviews...


----------



## eric1

Are you logging a desktop or a laptop. For desktops I prefer physical keyloggers. 

If the person could be using skype I suggest using Spectre Monitoring Software | Computer And Internet Monitoring | SpectorSoft - This will catch everything: keyboard, video, voice chat, etc


----------



## weltschmerz

eric1 said:


> Are you logging a desktop or a laptop. For desktops I prefer physical keyloggers.
> 
> If the person could be using skype I suggest using Spectre Monitoring Software | Computer And Internet Monitoring | SpectorSoft - This will catch everything: keyboard, video, voice chat, etc


it's for a laptop mate. But I'll check spectre out as well, thanks.


----------



## Happilymarried25

Is there an inexpensive GPS device that is small so it can be hidden inside that car and you can get the results via Google Maps without downloading anything? My sister has suspicions her husband is cheating on her but he is very tech savvy so she doesn't want to download anything on her computer that he might see.


----------



## Cynthia

Happilymarried25 said:


> Is there an inexpensive GPS device that is small so it can be hidden inside that car and you can get the results via Google Maps without downloading anything? My sister has suspicions her husband is cheating on her but he is very tech savvy so she doesn't want to download anything on her computer that he might see.


She could get a cell phone and hide it in the trunk. As long as it's not inside the car, it's unlikely that he would find it. She could put an app on it to find the phone.


----------



## GusPolinski

What kind of vehicle does he drive?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happilymarried25

A Kia Sorento


----------



## weltschmerz

Anyone here used FlexiSPY for android? Its costly..


----------



## WhyMe66

weightlifter said:


> Lets be very clear about what the VAR is for and is not for. It will not be court admissible evidence. It is not for the confrontation. IT IS TO GET YOU AHEAD OF THE AFFAIR so you can gain other real evidence by knowing the who and when. NEVER MENTION YOUR VAR EVIDENCE. As far as the cheater is concerned, they were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!!


OK, why is it inadmissible? Only government agents require a warrant, a private citizen can record any conversation that he is a known participant. Otherwise some damn good advice, thanks.


----------



## Cynthia

WhyMe66 said:


> OK, why is it inadmissible? Only government agents require a warrant, a private citizen can record any conversation that he is a known participant. Otherwise some damn good advice, thanks.


Not so. 
Tape-recording laws at a glance | Reporters Committee for Freedom of the Press


----------



## WhyMe66

CynthiaDe said:


> Not so.
> Tape-recording laws at a glance | Reporters Committee for Freedom of the Press


Ahhh, please allow me to elaborate; here in Texas if one is a known party to the conversation then any recording is allowed. In fact, if you are talking to a Peace Officer such as myself you should *expect* to be recorded. In the academy it was referred to as the Elbow Rule. If a Peace Officer has a legal right to be standing at your elbow then you do not have a reasonable expectation of privacy. For instance, if I were standing at our elbow in the park and you threaten another's life, and I recorded that, it could be used against you in court. Just like if I arrested you I do NOT have to read you the Miranda warning. I can put you int the back of the squad car and take you to jail. For the ease of discussion let's say it was for drunk driving. And all of the sudden you were to say "damn, I couldn't pass that field sobriety test if I was sober!" Well, you just confessed to being intoxicated while driving and I didn't read you the Miranda warning. It is entirely admissible because you made an excited utterance. I wasn't interviewing you, just taking you to jail.

That is the general way things are for law enforcement, there are not as strict guidelines for the citizenry as they do not represent government.

No snark intended if any was perceived.


----------



## GusPolinski

Check out this app...

Add a free second number to your phone with Sideline - CNET

LOL... they might as well have just named it "Sidepiece".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert

GusPolinski said:


> Check out this app...
> 
> Add a free second number to your phone with Sideline - CNET
> 
> *LOL... they might as well have just named it "Sidepiece".*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yep I agree


----------



## ReidWright

I noticed on the latest update of Dr. Fone they added recovery of deleted Kik and Viber messages. (for IOS, not sure about android) 

If you haven't ran that program lately, in might be worth a look.Those seem to be pretty common cheater apps,


----------



## GusPolinski

ReidWright said:


> I noticed on the latest update of Dr. Fone they added recovery of deleted Kik and Viber messages. (for IOS, not sure about android)
> 
> If you haven't ran that program lately, in might be worth a look.Those seem to be pretty common cheater apps,


Nice adds.

Last time I used it was to create a quick archive of a phone prior to resetting it. At the time I noticed that the ability to pull backups from iCloud hadn't yet been added for devices running iOS 9.x. Not sure if that's still the case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## otishogfan

Happilymarried25 said:


> Is there an inexpensive GPS device that is small so it can be hidden inside that car and you can get the results via Google Maps without downloading anything? My sister has suspicions her husband is cheating on her but he is very tech savvy so she doesn't want to download anything on her computer that he might see.


Zubie - its $100 a year but is awesome. Pugs into the digital code reader port under e dash so no batters to replace. You can monitor in real time and it has a trip log that shows a breadcrumb trail for each day (or individual trips).


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Welp, I guess we should add the use of drones to this thread. Holy crap. Wonder if this guy is a TAMMER. Legendary.

https://youtu.be/LiZH5eH5eDw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

Daaaaamn....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SA2017

hi! 

I almost read everything. I have full access to my husband's email account, fb, cellphone, laptops etc.pp. BUT (!) not his work email and I think he has a secondary sim card or phone. I truly believe my husband has an unknown email account which he only uses from his workplace. he works on base and he only can access to his email with a special card reader and only there, not at home. 

so my question is....what can I do? He is lying to me and deny everything that I can't really proof. 

I also read about the testing KIT for semen... what about females DNA in his briefs? Is there a testing kit too? 

I don't know how to hide a recorder in his car. we have cameras at every corner and he will see that I went to his car. he can exactly see what I was doing in there. his car is right in front our cameras. I barely drive with him in his car because we use my SUV (has all the kid's car seats in there). so this option is not working for me. 

what else I can try?


----------



## PhillyGuy13

SA2017 said:


> hi!
> 
> I almost read everything. I have full access to my husband's email account, fb, cellphone, laptops etc.pp. BUT (!) not his work email and I think he has a secondary sim card or phone. I truly believe my husband has an unknown email account which he only uses from his workplace. he works on base and he only can access to his email with a special card reader and only there, not at home.
> 
> so my question is....what can I do? He is lying to me and deny everything that I can't really proof.
> 
> I also read about the testing KIT for semen... what about females DNA in his briefs? Is there a testing kit too?
> 
> I don't know how to hide a recorder in his car. we have cameras at every corner and he will see that I went to his car. he can exactly see what I was doing in there. his car is right in front our cameras. I barely drive with him in his car because we use my SUV (has all the kid's car seats in there). so this option is not working for me.
> 
> *
> what else I can try?*


Divorce attorney.


This isn't a thread to really get advice, more for informational purposes, I would stick to your other threads, but you've caught him sexting several times and now caught him with stained underwear:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/362138-husbands-sexdrive-schedule.html


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...nds-underwear-sperm-all-over-his-workbag.html

Sorry, getting onto his work computer on a military base is above our paygrades. But it doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## Cynthia

SA2017 said:


> hi!
> 
> I almost read everything. I have full access to my husband's email account, fb, cellphone, laptops etc.pp. BUT (!) not his work email and I think he has a secondary sim card or phone. I truly believe my husband has an unknown email account which he only uses from his workplace. he works on base and he only can access to his email with a special card reader and only there, not at home.
> 
> so my question is....what can I do? He is lying to me and deny everything that I can't really proof.
> 
> I also read about the testing KIT for semen... what about females DNA in his briefs? Is there a testing kit too?
> 
> I don't know how to hide a recorder in his car. we have cameras at every corner and he will see that I went to his car. he can exactly see what I was doing in there. his car is right in front our cameras. I barely drive with him in his car because we use my SUV (has all the kid's car seats in there). so this option is not working for me.
> 
> what else I can try?


I recommend you start a thread on this. You won't get the help you need on this thread, as that is not the purpose of this thread.


----------



## SA2017

CynthiaDe said:


> I recommend you start a thread on this. You won't get the help you need on this thread, as that is not the purpose of this thread.



ok. where should I post this?
And I am NOT asking how to get into his work email on base. I meant to ask for other ideas how to get a better proof.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

SA2017 said:


> ok. where should I post this?
> And I am NOT asking how to get into his work email on base. I meant to ask for other ideas how to get a better proof.


Either of the other two threads you have started is fine.

You can ask a moderator like @MattMatt to perhaps move the Underwear thread from Sex in Marriage to Coping with infidelity section.

A moderator could also move your post here into that thread.


----------



## GusPolinski

SA2017 said:


> hi!
> 
> I almost read everything. I have full access to my husband's email account, fb, cellphone, laptops etc.pp. BUT (!) not his work email and I think he has a secondary sim card or phone. I truly believe my husband has an unknown email account which he only uses from his workplace. he works on base and he only can access to his email with a special card reader and only there, not at home.
> 
> so my question is....what can I do? He is lying to me and deny everything that I can't really proof.
> 
> I also read about the testing KIT for semen... what about females DNA in his briefs? Is there a testing kit too?
> 
> I don't know how to hide a recorder in his car. we have cameras at every corner and he will see that I went to his car. he can exactly see what I was doing in there. his car is right in front our cameras. I barely drive with him in his car because we use my SUV (has all the kid's car seats in there). so this option is not working for me.
> 
> what else I can try?


Find a reason to swap vehicles w/ him one day. Have the VAR/Velcro package pre-configured and ready to install.

ETA: On second thought, deploying a VAR into any vehicle that regularly visits any sort of DoD facility is probably a very bad idea.


----------



## SA2017

GusPolinski said:


> Find a reason to swap vehicles w/ him one day. Have the VAR/Velcro package pre-configured and ready to install.
> 
> ETA: On second thought, deploying a VAR into any vehicle that regularly visits any sort of DoD facility is probably a very bad idea.



yes.. you are right. I have to reconsider this one. ugh.


----------



## becareful2

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this but what do you all think of *the newer models of the Sony VAR*? It gets very good ratings on Amazon. Is the PX333 still the preferred VAR?


----------



## release2016

Hi, and sorry you all have to be here - 

I'm not very technical but have recently purchased a keylogger to gather more information about my H who I know is on at least 1 dating site, and as part of the installation process I need to run the file as an administrator. 

My understanding is that I need to open the properties of the file, and on the Compatability Tab, choose run as administrator and choose _Change settings for all users_.

Does anyone know what I should do if I do not have a Compatibility Tab in the Properties dialog box please? How can I get this tab, assuming it is maybe hidden for some reason.


----------



## farsidejunky

@GusPolinski


----------



## sunshinesas

*What to use?*

My husband had an EA starting in Nov, think I may have broken it up in Dec but not completely sure. He was going to show me all the texts to prove she was just a friend but miraculously they were deleted. I have phone records that I downloaded reflecting the number of texts, chats, etc but for him to "prove" to me they were just friends as he says he wants to what can I put on the phone (IPHONE 6) to capture all that deleted data and be able to read? Also, if I log into Verizon and go through the process of "how to read messages" will they be gone by now? I can pretty much bet by time I come up with a way to actually read the info he will come up with another excuse as to why I can't. Also he has iCloud but only the standard you get when buying your phone. Thanks for your help.


----------



## farsidejunky

@sunshinesas, your best bet is to start a thread in the Coping With Infidelity section. You will receive the specific help for which you are looking.

This thread is for conciliating information to collect evidence that your so may be cheating. It does not receive the same amount of traffic as CWI.

Sorry you are here for this. Good luck.


----------



## sunshinesas

He has all but locked down and I need to know if Cain and Abel is still a viable solution via Windows 10?
Thanks


----------



## mcquestion

I didn't think this was worthy of a separate thread, so here's an evidence related question.

Has anyone hidden a VAR (sony or olympus sized) in their spouse's suitcase when they travel?

in like a carry on sized bag. I'm thinking it would be difficult since the lining is so thin, but maybe a false bottom or hard foam insert with a cutout for the var could be used to avoid it being accidentally felt. or around the extendable handle mechanism.

do you think something like that would make the xray screeners open the bag and search? would they care as long as they identify it as they scan it?


----------



## rockon

mcquestion said:


> I didn't think this was worthy of a separate thread, so here's an evidence related question.
> 
> Has anyone hidden a VAR (sony or olympus sized) in their spouse's suitcase when they travel?
> 
> in like a carry on sized bag. I'm thinking it would be difficult since the lining is so thin, but maybe a false bottom or hard foam insert with a cutout for the var could be used to avoid it being accidentally felt. or around the extendable handle mechanism.
> 
> do you think something like that would make the *xray screeners* open the bag and search? would they care as long as they identify it as they scan it?


Would never pass the screening at an airport.


----------



## 225985

rockon said:


> Would never pass the screening at an airport.




I think it certainly will pass. I travel heavily with electronics in a backpack. Tablet, spare lithium power backs, laser presentation pointers with USB, power converters etc. i take out the laptop but the rest go though all jumbled in the bag. Never once was stopped except to test for explosives residue.


----------



## 225985

mcquestion said:


> I didn't think this was worthy of a separate thread, so here's an evidence related question.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone hidden a VAR (sony or olympus sized) in their spouse's suitcase when they travel?
> 
> 
> 
> in like a carry on sized bag. I'm thinking it would be difficult since the lining is so thin, but maybe a false bottom or hard foam insert with a cutout for the var could be used to avoid it being accidentally felt. or around the extendable handle mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> do you think something like that would make the xray screeners open the bag and search? would they care as long as they identify it as they scan it?




It will pass.


----------



## destroyd

Hmmmmm. Not a bad way to get var into a hotel room. Use lithium batteries for sure for run time. Good post.


----------



## Thor

I'd suggest a pen var rather than a regular rectangular one. It is less likely to be noticed by either TSA or the spouse. If it is a regular style VAR, TSA might want to see what it is and dig open the suitcase. That would alert the spouse to what was in their bag.

FWIW, I travel all the time as flight crew and I would certainly notice something unexpected in my suitcase. The pen VAR would be much less obvious. The issue would be battery life for the duration of the trip.


----------



## destroyd

Many people have and use the vars for mundane purposes- meetings, lectures, note taking etc.. My guess is that a screener would have seen a whole bunch of them and know what it was and not be concerned. However, they may note it being hidden in a weird place in a piece of luggage and raise some flags.


----------



## Left arm optimistic

I'm trying to gather evidence of wife and OM via text message threads. Just realized my wife has an old iphone that she stopped using a couple months ago. I think I could log into her messages, and since it's a phone she already used to use and already had logged into (she's logged out now), does anyone know if she'll get a notification of a new log in? - i.e. I think the notification only happens if it's a log in on a new device - but is it just any new log in even if there has been a log in on that device before?


----------



## GusPolinski

release2016 said:


> Hi, and sorry you all have to be here -
> 
> I'm not very technical but have recently purchased a keylogger to gather more information about my H who I know is on at least 1 dating site, and as part of the installation process I need to run the file as an administrator.
> 
> My understanding is that I need to open the properties of the file, and on the Compatability Tab, choose run as administrator and choose _Change settings for all users_.
> 
> Does anyone know what I should do if I do not have a Compatibility Tab in the Properties dialog box please? How can I get this tab, assuming it is maybe hidden for some reason.


What version of Windows are you running?

What is the name of the software?


----------



## GusPolinski

Left arm optimistic said:


> I'm trying to gather evidence of wife and OM via text message threads. Just realized my wife has an old iphone that she stopped using a couple months ago. I think I could log into her messages, and since it's a phone she already used to use and already had logged into (she's logged out now), does anyone know if she'll get a notification of a new log in? - i.e. I think the notification only happens if it's a log in on a new device - but is it just any new log in even if there has been a log in on that device before?


She'll be notified -- via e-mail -- of any logins using her account.

Do you have the e-mail address and password for her iCloud account?

Do you have the password for the e-mall account itself?


----------



## Left arm optimistic

GusPolinski said:


> She'll be notified -- via e-mail -- of any logins using her account.
> 
> Do you have the e-mail address and password for her iCloud account?
> 
> Do you have the password for the e-mall account itself?


I have the email address for icloud and think I can guess the pw - assuming she hasn't changed it as she has on her PC. Imagine the pw would be same for the e-mail account itself. If so I could presumably delete the notification email and - maybe I'm wrong - it would be removed from the apple mail server (so wouldn't show up on any of her devices if I deleted it immediately).


----------



## ReidWright

Thor said:


> I'd suggest a pen var rather than a regular rectangular one. It is less likely to be noticed by either TSA or the spouse. If it is a regular style VAR, TSA might want to see what it is and dig open the suitcase. That would alert the spouse to what was in their bag.
> 
> FWIW, I travel all the time as flight crew and I would certainly notice something unexpected in my suitcase. The pen VAR would be much less obvious. The issue would be battery life for the duration of the trip.


yeah, those pen vars are good for 12 hours max....that might be enough if you think something will be going on the first night of a trip and you can place it right before they leave the house.

it'd still look funny on an xray...a pen with a lithium battery.


----------



## ladybird

Can anyone help me root a Samsung galaxy s5 phone 6.0.1?


----------



## farsidejunky

ladybird said:


> Can anyone help me root a Samsung galaxy s5 phone 6.0.1?


 @GusPolinski may.


----------



## Sparta

@Left arm optimistic If you have all that stuff ( meaning her passwords) why don't you just do it in the middle of the night while she sleeping next to you or whatever your situation is, that way you won't have any surprises.?


----------



## DayOne

Sparta said:


> @Left arm optimistic If you have all that stuff ( meaning her passwords) why don't you just do it in the middle of the night while she sleeping next to you or whatever your situation is, that way you won't have any surprises.?


Hopefully at some point in the 15 months since that post they've figured it out! :wink2:


----------



## Sparta

I do that a lot don't even bother to look at the date what an idiot... lol


----------



## GusPolinski

ladybird said:


> Can anyone help me root a Samsung galaxy s5 phone 6.0.1?





farsidejunky said:


> @GusPolinski may.


No direct experience with the S5, but I'm sure it can be done.

How tech savvy are you, @ladybird?


----------



## ladybird

GusPolinski said:


> No direct experience with the S5, but I'm sure it can be done.
> 
> How tech savvy are you, @ladybird?


I am very tech savvy.. I can probably do it myself, but I dont want to mess up the phone. Figured I'd asked the experts


----------



## GusPolinski

ladybird said:


> I am very tech savvy.. I can probably do it myself, but I dont want to mess up the phone. Figured I'd asked the experts


I'm familiar with Android devices, and have rooted a couple, but I wouldn't call myself an "expert", especially where Samsung devices are concerned.

Are you familiar with fastboot and adb?


----------



## freshnikar

GusPolinski said:


> Personally, I'm not at all familiar w/ FoneLab, so I can't really answer any of those questions. I've seen it referenced a few times, but I've never used it myself. Is this it?
> 
> Aiseesoft FoneLab - Recover data from iPhone 4/4s/5/3GS, iPad, iTunes
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... hard to say, but I'd think that, if you're looking for the absolute most recent data, recovering from the device would probably be your best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no. It can't be space considerations alone, though. Perhaps a combination of the age of the message combined w/ the size of the deleted message(s) in relation to the overall size of the message database...?
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, yes. This past week I swapped phones w/ my mother. She was in town visiting for Christmas, and I wanted to upgrade her iPhone 4S before she went back home, so I gave her my iPhone 5. Prior to the swap, I downloaded the most recent iCloud backup for each device (I used Wondershare Dr. Fone for this), cleared the iCloud backup cache for each, and then uploaded a "fresh" backup for each device. I then reset both phones using the factory reset function, powered them down, and called Verizon to perform the swap (attempts to do it myself via Verizon's site failed).
> 
> Once the swap was done, I powered both devices back on, and ran through the setup for each. I connected the iPhone 5 to my home network, signed into iCloud using my mother's credentials, and then restored from backup. Everything came down, and I mean *everything*... pics, messages, e-mail accounts, wallpapers, home screen settings, etc.
> 
> And yeah... I could've probably done it all locally instead of using iCloud, but I was essentially testing the process since Mom's 4S had been failing to back up to iCloud due to the number of pics that she'd been keeping locally. And yeah, after that initial backup, it started failing again.
> 
> Holy geez, Mom... delete some pics already!




Was wondering how long would it take if I connect the phone to my computer and try to download all messages what's app and call history through fonelab? My husband guards his phone like a hawk and I was wondering if I get my hands on it for a like 15 mins or so would it enough to get what I need? Maybe when he's drunk and passed out lol the phone is not backed up to iCloud otherwise it would have been easier thanks if there is a quicker way it would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## ladybird

GusPolinski said:


> I'm familiar with Android devices, and have rooted a couple, but I wouldn't call myself an "expert", especially where Samsung devices are concerned.
> 
> Are you familiar with fastboot and adb?


 the hubby wiped his phone b4 i could


----------



## ladybird

Does anyone have any experience with audio files? I have been trying to clean up the noise for days. Sounds like he is talking to someone on his way to work. Help please


----------



## GusPolinski

ladybird said:


> Does anyone have any experience with audio files? I have been trying to clean up the noise for days. Sounds like he is talking to someone on his way to work. Help please


 @weightlifter


----------



## Chaparral

bump


----------



## bkyln309

Save yourself the time and money. If you feel you need a VAR in the first place, your relationship is already over.


----------



## Idyit

Most likely covered several times but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. 

How can I get text / pic info off of an IPhone? I have the Itunes ID and password. Just can't get into the phone because there's a fingerprint lock on it.

And is there a way to pick up text from that phone on an Ipad?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Thor

If the photo has been saved onto a computer then you can get the info that way. Sometimes the phone will be set to back up to the computer via iTunes. Or, when the phone is connected to the computer the pictures may be imported into Photos. So if you have access to the computer you may find the pictures or texts there.

If the owner has linked devices, text messages are likely available on all the devices. On a Mac there is the Messages app which picks up messages to/from other iPhones but may not pick up texts to other brands of phones. On a linked iPad all texts will be linked. If the message is deleted from the iPhone while the other devices are off line then they may not grab the texts. You can set up a Mac or iPad to the same AppleID as the phone but you would need access to the phone and all emails or other Macs linked to it because a message will be sent alerting the owner of the new device being added.


----------



## Idyit

Thor said:


> If the photo has been saved onto a computer then you can get the info that way. Sometimes the phone will be set to back up to the computer via iTunes. Or, when the phone is connected to the computer the pictures may be imported into Photos. So if you have access to the computer you may find the pictures or texts there.
> 
> If the owner has linked devices, text messages are likely available on all the devices. On a Mac there is the Messages app which picks up messages to/from other iPhones but may not pick up texts to other brands of phones. On a linked iPad all texts will be linked. If the message is deleted from the iPhone while the other devices are off line then they may not grab the texts. You can set up a Mac or iPad to the same AppleID as the phone but you would need access to the phone and all emails or other Macs linked to it because a message will be sent alerting the owner of the new device being added.


No backups to iTunes or computer so won't be able to grab them there. No other devices are linked to the iPhone either. It seems like my best bet is to set up an iPad to the same Apple ID. I do have access to the email, but why would I need to have access to the phone in question. (thats kinda the problem, I don't have access to it.) If it's just that I need to intercept the email I can do that.

If access is gained will it only be from that point forward. Any way to access old text/photo?


----------



## GusPolinski

Idyit said:


> No backups to iTunes or computer so won't be able to grab them there. No other devices are linked to the iPhone either. It seems like my best bet is to set up an iPad to the same Apple ID. I do have access to the email, but why would I need to have access to the phone in question. (thats kinda the problem, I don't have access to it.) If it's just that I need to intercept the email I can do that.
> 
> If access is gained will it only be from that point forward. Any way to access old text/photo?


Depending on how the associated iCloud account is configured, along with the version of iOS that's installed on the phone, an alert -- or a two-factor authentication prompt, which essentially functions as an alert -- may show up on the phone the moment that you attempt to log into the account on a new device.


----------



## Idyit

GusPolinski said:


> Depending on how the associated iCloud account is configured, along with the version of iOS that's installed on the phone, an alert -- or a two-factor authentication prompt, which essentially functions as an alert -- may show up on the phone the moment that you attempt to log into the account on a new device.


Ok. This sounds like attempting to gain access might be a bad idea. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Anthony Wellers

ICDPX312 doesn't seem to be available anywhere - has it been replaced by a newer model?

ICDPX333 currently out of stock.

How do the ICDPX240 or the ICPDX470 compare? Both of these are currently available in my area.


----------



## TaDor

The SONY VAR model ICD PX333 & PX312 are rather old models that have been discontinued. They normally go for about $50USD. 
The SONY ICD-PX370 is the modern replacement (they all look the same). Also about $50USD.

The UX5xxx and SX1xxx models are thinner and have an internal rechargeable battery. 
The PX470 has stereo mics with variable audio sensing and noise canceling tech, its $20~30 more than the PX370, which IMHO – is worth it if you can afford it. Especially if used in a car.
The newer ICD-PX#70 series does away with the USB (mini-B) port by replacing it with pop-out USB A connector for direct connection to a computer. In general, I think this is better. It’s easy to insert and not have to locate a cable.

The PX470 uses a two AA batteries just like PX370 and all new models have a pop-out USB-A (Male) slider, no cable required.
The Sony UX560 has a non-replaceable Lithium battery.

https://www.sony.com/electronics/voice-recorders/icd-px470
https://www.sony.com/electronics/voice-recorders/icd-px370

I used this store to display a side-by-side of 3 of the latest SONY’s and the Olympus WS-853 recorders.
Olympus is a major brand of VARs costing up to $250.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/comp...17634-REG_1317633-REG_1234259-REG_1187241-REG

Why should you stick with the PX370 and PX470 models? Their displays are NOT backlit! This makes them harder to see, but when you want to hide your VAR – the last thing you need is a glowing screen in its hiding place or on your body. For Olympus and Philips brands - only bottom-end models are not back-lit. Stick with SONY!

I would recommend the PX470 over the PX370 for the following reasons for the $20 price difference.
- Low cut Noise filter (makes it easier to hear people talk / if they are in a car and other background noise)
- Auto Voice Adjusting with Clear Voice tech.
- S-Microphone to get faint audio noises. (have the VAR in another room)

The new models can connect to computers like a USB flash drive.


----------



## TaDor

Anthony Wellers said:


> ICDPX312 doesn't seem to be available anywhere - has it been replaced by a newer model?
> 
> ICDPX333 currently out of stock. 2012/13 model.
> 
> How do the ICDPX240 or the ICPDX470 compare? Both of these are currently available in my area.


PX240 is very basic. Get the PX470. PX333 is discontinued

My very old VAR died, so I'm looking at getting a new one myself.


----------



## Anthony Wellers

TaDor said:


> PX240 is very basic. Get the PX470. PX333 is discontinued
> 
> My very old VAR died, so I'm looking at getting a new one myself.


Dammit. Already got the 240. Had I known I'd have paid the extra bucks. Thrown the receipt as well (to hide paper trail).

Talking of paper trail. I'm in the store paying cash for a VAR. The cashier asks if I want their extended 3-year warranty (which I never get anyway), I was tempted to say "Look love. I'm in here buying a snooping device to catch out my cheating wife. I'm paying cash to avoid a paper trail. An extended warranty landing on my doorstep and showing on my records is going to be kind of a big give away, isn't it?"


----------



## TaDor

Timing sucked... sorry. You can still use the 240. Test it - record yourself talking to yourself. Or use it as a backup. My old one is almost 10 years old. No noise-canceling or other cool features like the 470. I can't hear certain words because of background noises.  So to me, its worth it.

That is funny... Might as well told her. HAHA.
Get your laughs when you can.


----------



## TaDor

I got my new VAR. Paid $60 for the SONY ICD-PX470. It was on sale. OMG, what a wonderful VAR. It about about $15 more thna the PX370 (PX 330 is long since discontinued).
Its worth the extra costs because of its audio noise reduction and more senstive stereo microphones. I like the built in USB port - so no cable is required... just plug it into your computer to transfer files.
It can also double as an MP3 player.

I've had the PX470 for over a week now. Its recording quality is quite good, for what our uses are. I did study other brands of VARs before my purchase and the needs of the people of TAM and for the slightly extra costs, the SONY PX370 and PX470 are the way to go. 

Its very easy to figure out. The microphones are very sensitive. I've left it on AUTO mode (sound range). It can record voices in other rooms (within reason) - so it makes placement easier.
I like the controls, typical Sony. Quality of product is very good. You can quickly shut-off the BEEPING and the HOLD switch prevents accidentally stopping a recording or starting a playback. The RECORD light can also be TURNED OFF!

Some of the other vars are more techie... with color LCD display - which light up. Not usable for our needs. So stick with the SONY PX 370 or PX470 only. I think the PX470 is worth the extra $15~20 if you can spare it.


----------



## melis38

quick question.....does anyone know if you use dr.fone on an old android would they be notified on their new phone that it was used?


----------



## thenub

I think if you went into the phone setting and made sure wifi, cellular and Bluetooth were turned of there could be no notification sent from the phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melis38

if there were no Wi-Fi then I wouldn't be able to download it since it is no longer part of the network. mmm I might have to think of another way. thank you


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

@melis38, DrFone is run on your* computer, *not the phone.You install it on your computer and you hook the phone up to your computer via a USB cable.

The software on your computer simply looks at the data on the phone and shows on your computer screen whatever deleted texts it was able to retrieve. There's no 'alert' message sent to* anyone* about the phone being 'used.' And Wifi has nothing to do with it.

I know this for a fact because my husband's phone screen went completely dead like a year ago. Everything was apparently working fine BUT the screen. It's his work phone and he works from home, so he was LOST without all the data and contacts that he suddenly couldn't see any longer. I downloaded DrFone to see what data I could get from his phone so he'd at least have something while he was waiting for a replacement. Everything I was able to get showed up on the computer screen and no 'alerts' were sent to anyone.


----------



## melis38

@She'sStillGotIt. thank you.....do the messages show back up on the phone after I look at it on the program? sorry for the stupid questions but I just want to be sure he doesn't know I looked at it.


----------



## The Middleman

I'm not advertising this product, but just want to point this out. Has anyone seen this yet? Brilliant idea.

https://thegadgetmole.com/pages/usbspycamera


----------



## fotf17

Hey all,

So I had a few questions I was wondering if anyone here could answer. For background, I'm relatively comfortable with technology, and know my way around, but I'm not super savy or tech sophisticated in any way - I understand how things generally work, but am limited in knowledge. So, a few questions if you don't mind:


- Are there programs or apps out there that can mask a phone number on one's bill, or make it looks like it comes from a different area code? Do they affect texting and/or voice calls?

- Is there any way to investigate page views/messaging/etc. via the wi-fi? IP address capturing, that sort of thing? Generally, is that a fruitful way to look into things, or is it relatively limited? I thought I saw something about it earlier on in this thread, but it's so long (and likely out of date I think) that I couldn't track it down.

Much appreciated
Cheers


----------



## GusPolinski

fotf17 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I had a few questions I was wondering if anyone here could answer. For background, I'm relatively comfortable with technology, and know my way around, but I'm not super savy or tech sophisticated in any way - I understand how things generally work, but am limited in knowledge. So, a few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> 
> - Are there programs or apps out there that can mask a phone number on one's bill, or make it looks like it comes from a different area code? Do they affect texting and/or voice calls?
> 
> - Is there any way to investigate page views/messaging/etc. via the wi-fi? IP address capturing, that sort of thing? Generally, is that a fruitful way to look into things, or is it relatively limited? I thought I saw something about it earlier on in this thread, but it's so long (and likely out of date I think) that I couldn't track it down.
> 
> Much appreciated
> Cheers


To answer both of your questions — 

Yes.

With respect to “masking” a number, that can summarily be accomplished via apps like Google Voice, Burner, etc.

Regarding your second question, that can be done — but only to a certain degree — using a packet sniffer on your local network. Setting this up, however, can be somewhat complex.


----------



## fotf17

GusPolinski said:


> To answer both of your questions —
> 
> Yes.
> 
> With respect to “masking” a number, that can summarily be accomplished via apps like Google Voice, Burner, etc.
> 
> Regarding your second question, that can be done — but only to a certain degree — using a packet sniffer on your local network. Setting this up, however, can be somewhat complex.


Ok, perhaps let me clarify on the first question - the AP lives in one area code. That area code does not appear on our bill any longer. However, there are a few errant calls and texts from our area code on our bill that I can't account for. Is there any program or platform that would allow someone in one area code to make their communication look like another area code?

As for the second - darn - probably too complicated for me.


----------



## GusPolinski

fotf17 said:


> Ok, perhaps let me clarify on the first question - the AP lives in one area code. That area code does not appear on our bill any longer. However, there are a few errant calls and texts from our area code on our bill that I can't account for. Is there any program or platform that would allow someone in one area code to make their communication look like another area code?


Yes.

Google Voice, Burner (both are apps), etc.

Or, alternately, an actual “burner” phone.


----------



## re16

It is pretty easy to get an idea of what sites are being visited from a network (via computers or phones or tablets etc) via an account with opendns .com and some quick router settings.

This won't show you exactly what pages are visited. As in if they are using a certain chat app or email service, you will see the host being looked up, but not the individual pages that were pulled up.

It is free to setup online, and then you just manually input the two DNS addresses into your router and wallah.

If there is a burner phone being used, a good thing to check is the list of phones that are stored in the vehicle's bluetooth settings, if you see an extra phone, you know something is up.


----------



## Chaparral

Bump


----------



## Cynthia

A new type of lie detector: EyeDetect: The Next Generation Lie Detector | Polygraph Alternative


----------



## JustinT

Couple questions. I got the SONY ICD-PX470 and did my first test. It was under the seat. Problem is most vehicles today have the speakers down at the bottom of the door by the floorboards. So the radio was on and it was a pain to hear the voices over the music. Any tips for solving this problem? I also got a lot of static noise. I assume at least one of these problems might be solved with Audacity. Still I am not an audiophile so if you can help with which filters take out the static and maybe boost the voices.My thoughts on the music were to use the fader on the radio to move to other speakers but they will just up the noise. I can also tweak the bass or treble but not sure which is going to make it better. 

I because this can never be used in court I need to have other proof. Right now my plan is to find when the meetings will occur so that I can take photos. However, because my spouse parks in a garage at work that you need to badge into this might be a problem. So I am looking to set up a video camera in the car. I need advice only from stuff you have tried not what you have seen on the internet. The camera cannot be discovered. I want to capture if I can the drive and passenger and if possible capture over the drivers shoulder. This would give me a view of the phone which is on lock down. So far the cameras I have seen are all large. The closest thing I can imagine is a flash drive type but not sure on placement of that. Also would be suspicious. The car is a Honda van if that helps. 

Last question. I know they are using the calculator+ app to hide probably pictures and apps like WhatsApp or snapchat. I have read that to get access you need to enter an equation. My plan is to get the phone and once I have it I need to password reset. I will have access to the email so I can do that. I was told to do so you just hold down the % button until you get a pop up. I only get one shot at this so has anyone has any success in cracking this app?


----------



## justint2019

I tried to post earlier so if this is a duplicate Mods please delete the first one.

So I need help with the PX 470. I placed under the seat and it works but the problem is that cars these days have that speaker lower in the door that is right next to the VAR. Any tips on how to deal with this. The music is drowning out all the conversation. I also get a lot of static which I assume is just noise from the car moving. I hope that I can Audacity this out. Does anyone have a suggestion for a phone app that does the same thing as Audacity. I don't always have time alone on the computer but can filter files on my phone. 

Next question is that I need to be video capable in a Honda van. I am looking for people who have been successful with this. My preference would be over the shoulder so I can get a look at the phone as it is held. I need a tiny camera with long battery and motion activated if possible. Essentially the SONY VAR but video. If I can't get that then I am thinking tiny so that I can position it in a different place and not have it be visible. My spouse finding it is not an option. Basically I think the spouse is meeting in the car and I need to confirm. I believe I can hear kissing but the poor sound quality from the radio makes it dubious. So I need video conformation. I also think there are sexts being sent via snapchat so if I can see the phone to prove it that would be good as well in case there isn't physical activity in the car. 

What I don't need is a reply saying if you feel in your gut or you don't trust anyway go get a lawyer. It isn't so simple for reasons I won't go into.


----------



## Thor

For the audio you can put the VAR up under the dashboard. Run an external little microphone to a gap perhaps by the steering wheel column where it comes out of the dashboard. You'll have to plug the mic into the VAR, and then unplug it when you remove the VAR. Use small zip ties to attach the wires to other bundles of wires under the dashboard. Just place the mic where it isn't visible but has a path to hear voices. Use strong velcro to hold the VAR in place behind the dash. One risk with this setup is if the VAR falls out, so be sure it is really secured. Another risk is if anybody looks behind the dash, like a mechanic or a suspicious cheater. Find somewhere you can reach easily with your hand but isn't easy to see without a flashlight and getting your head way back in there.


----------



## Cynthia

justint2019 said:


> What I don't need is a reply saying if you feel in your gut or you don't trust anyway go get a lawyer. It isn't so simple for reasons I won't go into.


If you can afford a PI that would be ideal. The PI could follow the car and take photos.

Do you have children? If you do, you could install a video player in the car and use that as a platform for your surveillance devices.


----------



## badbane

Guys fair warning on using spying software on devices that you do not own. IE your name is on the bill for the device. It is illegal. I am not saying don't do what you have to do. But know installing spyware on a phone you don't know with out the other person knowing and then finding out can go poorly for you. just make sure you have access to be able to burn the phone after you have the evidence you need. also. if you really want to know where you WW spouse is simply install avast antivirus and turn on anti theft. Then you can from the cloud fully utilize camera, audio, and get gps locations. legally all you have to do is tell your spouse you have to install antivirus software on her phone. 

for iphones the best option is parsing through a local itunes backup.
for android i highly recommend using avast or other cloud antitheft as you are no going to be landing yourself in hot water.

Also there's a thread in my signature I have kept going for a while.

Also verbal affairs are dying, rightly so.

If you ap's phone number suddenly disappears look for snapchat suddenly being installed on the phone. 
Var's believe it or not (low tech as they are) will be a lot easier to track than these new waves of apps. If the affair is to the point where they are swapping videos or pictures.

https://www.androidcrush.com/apps-like-snapchat-alternatives/

If the phone records disappear start trying to sneak onto any and every social media app you can find on their phone.


----------



## justint2019

I wish I could get a PI but she would know right away as we share all info on money. My best hope is to spy now to try to get info on a meeting then get a PI to go just for that time. I can get enough cash for that I just can't get enough for a weeks worth of PI work. Or I can even trail myself if I have an idea of when and where. I hope the VAR gets me this info.

I have tried to mess with the recording setting on the VAR and we will see how that goes. I also have become better at Audacity. It helps with the noise but the radio in the background is something I don't think will get better. Right now I am looking at a video recorder that might be small enough or innocent enough to place in sight. That means it has to have small battery with long life. I am still hoping someone on here has experience with video cameras. We already have a built in DVD player so I can't add anything new like that. 

I have no physical access to the phone. So Avast isn't an option. I do have all legal authority so no problem there. I have cell records but my spouse no longer uses the phone or the messanger on the iphone. It is either WhatsApp or Snapchat for calls and texts. There is also a app hider calculator put on there so I can't just look if it is casually handed to me. That is password protected. I do have access to which apps are being downloaded and that is how I know these are on there. My best hope is for the memory to grow so large that my spouse needs to download pictures in which case I can turn on the backup and the location tracking. 

I really am in a waiting game. Hoping for a slip up. The best shot I have is the VAR but I am looking for other lines to cast. I have wireshark now but to be honest I have no idea how to use it. I know the phone IP and I am sure that these apps are encrypted so I won't get user name or password but if I could even find out when they are being used to get a pattern so I can figure something out. Any help on wireshark would also be appreciated. The set up at my house is wireless router that all phones use.


----------



## eric1

Wire shark probably will not get you what you need. Your best bet is to get your hands on the phone. Just plain old steal it and drive away.

Obviously perhaps change her email password ahead of time which will allow you to reset in peace.


----------



## justint2019

She has a fingerprint lock on her phone so stealing it won't get me anywhere. I do have access to her old phone which probably has all the passwords and accounts on it. That is an android and also fingerprints but I have heard Drfone can get past that. Plus she never worries about that phone so I have unlimited access to it. Does anyone have experience with DrFone and the free trial. Can you unlock fingerprints on Android with the trial? Also what alerts will she get on her new phone if I turn this one on?


----------



## Thor

If you pull the sim card it won't log onto the cell system, so there's no worries of any notifications. In fact it it has a sim card there may be a way to read the card outside of the phone. Amazon sells a sim card reader for $33.

You could get her black out drunk and then use her finger to unlock her phone.... j/k.

It's a long time since I had an Android phone, and it was an early model. Anyhow it didn't have a sim card and it did store everything on internal memory. All emails, text messages, apps, etc. Check the Deleted folders!!! A lot of people don't realize that there is such a folder, which is a treasure trove of older correspondence they may think is long gone.


----------



## badbane

Thor said:


> If you pull the sim card it won't log onto the cell system, so there's no worries of any notifications. In fact it it has a sim card there may be a way to read the card outside of the phone. Amazon sells a sim card reader for $33.
> 
> You could get her black out drunk and then use her finger to unlock her phone.... j/k.
> 
> It's a long time since I had an Android phone, and it was an early model. Anyhow it didn't have a sim card and it did store everything on internal memory. All emails, text messages, apps, etc. Check the Deleted folders!!! A lot of people don't realize that there is such a folder, which is a treasure trove of older correspondence they may think is long gone.


Sim cards don't store much of anything any more. a long time ago in the nokia brick phone days you could move texts to the sim card but now that cloud storage has gotten so cheap your best best is to try and clone the sim car. But sim card cloning is illegal. So if you do it and don't know what you are doing you will get caught. If you clone the sim card phone you will receive the calls and texts as if your phone was your WS's. But again illegal and unless you are in a non extradition country you will get discovered quickly. Your best option with samsung or apple is to get into the apple or samsung accounts and restore from a cloud backup. apple and samsung both do this and you may get luck and find a backup your SO didn't know about.


----------



## Blondilocks

bump for MAGOO


----------



## Magoo

Thanks man


----------



## justint2019

Does anyone know about Snapchat? For example I know that my wife might be using it to cheat. I think I have her username. I want to know if I can add her or view her snaps without her knowing. I also wonder about the Whatsapp app. My understanding is that it is a messenger that is tied to your phone number.


----------



## justint2019

So here is my update. I have found that VAR works best not under the seat. Obviously that is the best hiding place but unless your spouse drives a Caddy you will get TOO much road noise. I have moved it to under the dash. You can usually find a place right beneath the steering column. You get more direct feed to voices and less of the ground rubble. You do get a lot of the keys banging against the column so hopefully you have one of those keyless ignitions now. 

People say that you can use Audacity to clean up the noise. It is very hard when the noise is louder than the voices. In that instance your noise filter will mute everything then when you try to bring back certain frequencies for the voices you will have a hard time. I have heard that @weightlifer has done it for other people before and I would love if he could give us some Audacity tips on this thread. I have looked online and it is very difficult to find a quality tutorial for what we need. I assume that almost everyone here has the same problem. We want all the noise except our spouses voice gone. That would be an update to this thread that I am sure would make everyone happy. So @weightlifter if you would please help us out.


----------



## jda79

Does anyone know of a way to determine if a fake gmail account was created and/or accessed via iPhone Safari and how to obtain the actual email address?


----------



## GusPolinski

Find an app that will allow you to restore deleted Safari history. I mentioned one in a thread here a while back but can’t remember the name of it (the app or the thread).

To be clear, though, I’m talking about an app that you’d install on a PC (or Mac).

ETA: The app may have been called PhoneRescue.


----------



## Lillee

My husband travels a lot. I am looking into the VAR but I am at a loss for what to do when he travels. I am limited on adding software because where he works they have security that monitors for suspicious or spywhere apps. Are there any out there that will not flag his employer? I really think if there is an affair it will be while he is traveling. GPS won't help because if they use his hotel room it will just show he is at his hotel. Any ideas?

*side note
If it is a coworker they can talk in the office and not by text so I feel like I'm screwed and won't be able to find out anything


----------



## Cynthia

Do not mess with his work devices. You could end up in jail.


----------



## Lillee

It has been a rough couple of weeks of vacillating whether to go all in with VAR. I decided not to and I regret it. He is still behaving suspiciously. I have seen you guys talk about PI's. How do you find a reputable one? I am going to go through with checking on him when he travels and I don't know where to start. Help please.


----------



## sunsetmist

@Lillee This post may get lost at the end of the Standard Evidence Thread. Sorry things are tough. PI will be able to give advice on where to start. You know anyone connected with law enforcement--they give good recs. (Google your area and check for references on lists.)


----------

